# [HowTo] Windows+VMware*Xubuntu64/F@H



## crackajack (8. April 2009)

Der SMP-client unter Linux arbeitet mit einer anderen Software-Version und erreicht mehr ppd. Ein virtuelles Linux auf Windows-maschinen kann diesen Vorteil immer noch nutzen, deshalb dieses HowTo.



 |Möglichkeit 1|
 Möglichkeit 2

Virtualisierung mittels:|VMware Server|
Parallels Server
 (Beta!)
Kernunterstützung|max 2 Kerne pro Virtueller Maschine|
alle vorhandenen Kerne
 können genutzt werden
benötigtes Betriebssystem|Win2000 SP3 und neuer|
64 bit Windows

benötigte CPU Unterstützung für|Intel-VT/ AMD-V|
Intel-VT/ AMD-V

*Vorbereitung/Downloads*



Download|
Xubuntu
| 
OpenSuse
 (
ftp
/
torrent
)
Version|  xubuntu-8.10-desktop-
*amd64*
.iso (auch Intel!)|openSUSE-10.3-GM-GNOME-x86_64.iso
||besser für ParallelsJeweils z.B. unter C:\vmware\Virtual Machines ablegen



Download|Vmware| Parallels
|
VMware Server
|
Parallels Server

|Anmeldung erforderlich!|    Anmeldung erforderlich! (2-Monats-trial-keys)
Wichtiger Hinweis vorab: Strg+Alt zum Verlassen der VM
 Steht zwar eh direkt im VMware-fenster, aber nicht das jemand daran verzweifelt.^^

*Installationsvorgang von A-Z*



|VMware|Parallels
  1. |
Installation VMWare
 | 
Installation Parallels

  2. |
Konfiguartion VMWare
 | 
Konfiguration Parallels

  3. |
Xubuntu installieren
 | 
OpenSuse installieren

   4. |
F@H installieren
 | 
F@H installieren

  5. |
fahmon installieren
 | 
fahmon installieren
Damit wir gleich wissen warum wir das machen:
 HW: Q6600@3Ghz
 Win-SMP-client (4 Kerne): max. 2800ppd
 mit VMware-Linux (2 Kerne) + Win-SMP:  ~4080ppd (ohne Win-SMP für DuoCore-Nutzer zu empfehlen)
mit 2xVM: ~5000ppd!
*d.h. 40% mehr ppd! (Praktisch garantiert!)
*
___________________________________________________________

Wenn jemand *Linux ohne VM* installieren will, per Dual-boot:
Die Xubuntu.iso auf eine CD brennen, im BIOS als Startmedium angeben und mit Punkt 3 die Installation beginnen.
Dann hat man problemlos alle Kerne zur Verfügung. Ob der GPU-client installierbar ist (angeblich ja) und vor allem auch mit vernünftiger Leistung läuft, weiß ich jedoch nicht.


----------



## crackajack (8. April 2009)

*Installation VMware*

doppelklick auf die heruntergeladene vmware.exe
 Meldung bejaen
 Next
 Yes, I accept.... Next
 gewünschten Ordnerpfad wählen (z.B. C:\vmware)... Next

 Das nächste Feld ist normalerweise bereits ausgefüllt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Beim Pfad das angeben wo unsere Xubuntu.iso liegt.
Computername + Domänenname müsste oben rein.
 Die Ports wird man wohl für etwaige Firewalls benötigen?!? (Bitte um Rückmeldung)
Next

 Start Menu reicht imo, da wir später sowieso eine eigene Desktopverknüpfungen generieren.
Next

 Install

 Nun die Seriennummer eingeben die man bei der Registrierung bei VMWare erhalten hat.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Enter

 Finish

und wenn die Meldung erscheint, abschließend neustarten.


----------



## crackajack (8. April 2009)

*Konfiguartion VMWare*

*Starten der Vmware-umgebung*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


  Web Access wählen. (funzte bei mir unter Frefox einfach besser bzw. überhaupt als der Link unter Vmware Server-> Vmware Server homepage , der als Desktoplink angelegt werden würde.)

 VMware-login ident mit Windows-login. (Login muss Admin-rechte haben, kann anderer sein als der aktive Win-login)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Edit Host Settings. 1000MB pro VM sollten für unsere Zwecke reichen. Quadcorebesitzer wählen also 2000, DuoCorenutzer kommen mit einmal 1000 aus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Create Virtual Machine*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 als Namen z.B. Xubuntu64 eingeben
Next

 Gastsystem Ubuntu 64bit wählen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Next

 1000MB eingeben
 Ganz wichtig 2 Prozessoren (späteres ändern ist nicht empfohlen)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Next

Create a New Virtual Disk
 5GB sollten es schon sein, etwa 4GB werden wir brauchen. Wer jedoch etwas mehr herumspielen will, kann natürlich mehr wählen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Next

 Add a Network Adapter
 NAT läuft bei mir.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Next

 Use an ISO Image
Browse



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ok
Next

 Don't Add a Floppy Drive
 Don't Add a USB Controller
 Finish


*Starten der VM*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




zur Konsole wechseln
VM starten
Plug-In installieren
Firefox neu starten
neuerlicher login
1 und 2 wiederholen
Mögliche Fehlermeldung beim Start:
_The VMware Infrastructure Web Service at "http://localhost:8222/sdk" is not responding (Connection Refused).

The service may not be responding because hostd is too busy or because it is not running. Try again in a few moments or restart hostd._ 

Lösung:
In der hosts Datei unter C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\etc

```
127.0.0.1       localhost
```
ranhängen.
Neustarten und dann sollte es glatt laufen.


----------



## crackajack (8. April 2009)

*Xubuntu installieren*

*Xubuntu64 8.10*

Deutsch wählen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Enter

Starten der Installation (oder erstmal ohne Installation testen; ob es überhaupt starten würde. Vom Testdesktop kann man eine Installation ebenso starten. Man kann aber testen ob firefox eine Verbndung zum internet bekommt.)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Enter

 nochmal deutsch wählen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vor

 Zeitzone



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vor

 Tastaturlayout



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vor

 Partitionierung



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_geführt_ passt schon. Normalerweise würde man hier eben für swap, home u. dgl. Partitionen anlegen.
Vor

 Login konfigurieren
automatisch anmelden anhaken ist nicht verkehrt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vor

 Bootloader (unter erweitert) einfach belassen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Installieren.


 Dem Installationsbalken zugucken und abschließend Xubuntu neustarten.


 Nach dem Neustart bietet es sich an Xubuntu zu aktualisieren



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## crackajack (8. April 2009)

*F@H installieren*

Xubuntu: Applications (links oben) Terminal starten
OpenSuse: Computer - weitere Programme - Gnome-Terminal
Zeile für Zeile reinkopieren und mit enter bestätigen:
_sudo apt-get install ia32-libs_ (diesen Schritt unter OpenSuse auslassen!)
_mkdir fah_
_cd fah/_
_wget http://www.stanford.edu/group/pandegroup/folding/release/FAH6.02-Linux.tgz_
_tar xzf FAH6.02-Linux.tgz_
 (alternativ 6.24beta-Linux.tgz verwenden. Bei mir läuft es, aber beta ist nun mal beta)
_./fah6 -configonly_
 Nun das ganz normale config-Prozedere (wie beim Windows-SMP-client) durchführen
 -smp unter _Additional client parameters []?_ nicht vergessen (-verbosity 9 ist auch nicht verkehrt)
_echo "./fah6 $* &" > f_
_chmod +x f_
*Zum Starten reicht nun in einem Terminal folgende Eingabe*
 _*./f*_
_(cd fah/ _nicht vergessen, wenn man nicht im folding-verzeichnis ist_)_


folgendes gilt nur für VMware-Nutzer!
 Abschließend zaubern wir noch eine hübsche Startverknüpfung auf den Windows-Desktop, damit wir die VM einfach starten können.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 Das war es schon. FERTIG! Außer man muss fahmon haben->


----------



## crackajack (8. April 2009)

*FahMon installieren*

Wir arbeiten nun natürlich nicht mehr in der Windowsumgebung.
 Unter _http://www.fahmon.net/download.html_ das Linux-source-paket runterladen.
 Unter Places (obere Leiste) den eigenen Ordner wählen dort reinschmeißen.
_fahmon_-Ordner erstellen.
 In _fahmon_ entpacken. (Rechstklick- entpacken nach)


 Applications/ System/ Synaptic-Paketverwaltung starten
 g++ suchen
 anhaken - zum installieren vormerken
 wxWidgets suchen
 libwxgtk2.8-0-dev anhaken
 Anwenden


_http://curl.haxx.se/download.html_
 curl-7.19.4.tar.gz ist momentan das aktuellste Source Archiv, runterladen, wieder im eigenem Ordner reinkopieren
 hier entpacken


 Terminal starten
_cd curl-7.19.4/_
_./configure_
_make_
_sudo make install_
_cd_
_cd fahmon/_
_./configure_
_make_
_sudo make install_
 und nun sollte unter Applications/System/fahmon aufscheinen (was nicht funktioniert...*g*)


   Rechtsklickauf den Desktop- Starter erstellen- Fah eintippen- etwas warten- bis ein Text darunter aufpoppt: FaH-Starter erstellen, auswählen und bestätigen. Beim Befehl korrigieren wir aber das voreingestellte _fahmon_ auf /home/<nutzername>/fahmon/src/fahmon


 Mit dem Starter startet man nun fahmon und konfiguriert es wie gewohnt. (einzige Unterschiede: Der Dateimanager nennt sich Thunar. Und beim Client hakt man „läuft auf einer  VM an“ )


*Extraleistung für Quadcore-Nutzer*
VMware
Nun läuft also eine VM mit VMware auf zwei Kernen, es stehen also logischerweise noch zwei Kerne zur Verfügung.
Also kopiert man den ganzen Xubuntu64 Ordner (liegt z.B. unter C:\vmware\Virtual Machines) einfach und benennt den kopierten Ordner z.B. Xubuntu64-2. In VMware klickt man nun auf _Add Virtual Machine to Inventory_ und danach wählt man den kopierten Ordner aus. Danach die Meldung „copied soundso“ bestätigen. Die VM umbenennen, oder auch nicht, egal, und ebenso starten wie die erste VM.
Parallels
Parallels nutzt zwar alle Kerne die man der VM zuweist, jedoch kaum mit Volllast. Daher machen wir in der Parallels Management Konsole einen Rechtsklick auf unser OpenSuse, Clone, vergeben z.B. OpenSuse2 als Namen und speichern es wieder unter C:\vmware\Virtual Machines. Mit Clone starten wir den Klonvorgang. Beide VMs lasten dann alle Kerne vollständig aus.
Bei der geklonten VM musste ich allerdings das autom. Einrichten des Netzwerks nochmal starten. (unter Computer, Netzwerk)

Gilt für beide
Im fah-Ordner dann noch den work-Ordner und queue.dat löschen, da man ja nicht zweimal dasselbe rechnen sollte und in einem Terminal mit ./f im richtigen Verzeichnis starten.
Bitte darauf achten ob die komplette Auslastung der CPU nicht die ppd-Leistung der GPU beinträchtigt!


----------



## caine2011 (8. April 2009)

sehr gut gelungenes howto, habe leider nicht genug festplatten speicher frei um ews auszu probieren


----------



## Fate T.H (9. April 2009)

Ah schade da is mir einer zuvorgekommen nur das ich mit dem Parallels Server (4 Kerne/VM) + Suse 10.3 arbeite.

Bei mir sieht es folgend aus.

2x Win-SMP : ~4200 PPD
2x Linux-SMP : ~8700 PPD

Also knapp ~110% mehr


Finde das kompilieren von FahMon überflüssig man kann doch besser den Folding@Home Ordner per Netzwerk überwachen oder meinste nicht.


----------



## crackajack (9. April 2009)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> Ah schade da is mir einer zuvorgekommen nur das ich mit dem Parallels Server (4 Kerne/VM) + Suse 10.3 arbeite.


Statt Xubuntu kann man wohl alles nehmen. Nur ist das wohl eine der am einfachsten zu installiereden Distributionen. Womöglich ist mit gentoo oder was weiß ich was, mehr Leistung drin.

Beim Prallels Server sehe ich das folgende Software vorausgesetzt wird:
Windows Server® 2003 Standard Edition SP2, R2 (x32, x64)
Windows Server 2003 Enterprise Edition SP2, R2 (x32, x64)
Windows 2003 Home Server (x32, x64)
Windows XP Professional Edition SP2 (x32, x64)
Windows Vista Ultimate (x32, x64)
http://download.parallels.com/doc/server/Parallels_Server_Installation_Guide_for_Windows.pdf
Keine Home/Premium Editionen möglich?



> Also knapp ~110% mehr


Wäre nicht verkehrt, wenn wir das HowTo aufblasen. Ich hab's ja nicht umsonst auf meherere Posts verteilt. Du hängst einfach dein HowTo hintendran und ich verlinke es im Startpost?



> Finde das kompilieren von FahMon überflüssig man kann doch besser den Folding@Home Ordner per Netzwerk überwachen oder meinste nicht.


Einerseits kann man dieses HowTo ja auch nehmen wenn man Linux standalone verwenden will. Es fällt ja bloss VMware weg. Andererseits habe ich keinen Schimmer wie man das so konfiguriert das ich es übers Netzwerk einbinde.
Input würde ich natürlich reineditieren.


----------



## Fate T.H (9. April 2009)

Ich denke Windows Home/Premium wird deshalb nicht dabei stehen da diese nicht als Workstation/Server OS gedacht sind.

Kommt wohl auf einen versuch an den ParraServer auf diese zu installieren.

Werde den ParraServer nochmal testen mit dem Suse OS ob es diesmal stabiel läuft
wenn 2 SMP laufen ( 1 SMP/VM @ 4 Kerne ). Hatte es schonmal mit Ubuntu getestet
aber dort hatte ich nach ner zeit einen Timeout bei einer VM.

Nebenbei kann ich aber schonmal das How-To für diesen erstellen denke so Freitag oder Samstag
ist es dann fertig.


----------



## crackajack (9. April 2009)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> Ich denke Windows Home/Premium wird deshalb nicht dabei stehen da diese nicht als Workstation/Server OS gedacht sind.


Du verwendest eine der gelisteten Versionen?
Sobald dein HowTo steht, kann ich es ja mal mit meinem XP 32 MCE oder Vista 32 Premium probieren.
Notfalls steht ja auch die Beta von Seven 64 Ultimate bereit.^^



> Werde den ParraServer nochmal testen mit dem Suse OS ob es diesmal stabiel läuft


instabil 
Wenn da immer wieder ein paar Work Units flöten gehen, bringt einem das ppd-Plus aber schnell nichts mehr?


> Nebenbei kann ich aber schonmal das How-To für diesen erstellen


bin gespannt
110% wäre halt doch noch ein Eckchen mehr wie die ~40% die bei mir eben sicher gehen.
An die Faltkollegen: Bitte testet bei euch ob ihr zwei VMs mit VMware ausführen könnt ohne das die GPU-Leistung einbricht. Das würde das Plus nämlich praktisch verdoppeln.


----------



## MESeidel (9. April 2009)

Erstklassiges HowTo!




AM-Subaru schrieb:


> Ich denke Windows Home/Premium wird deshalb nicht dabei stehen da diese nicht als Workstation/Server OS gedacht sind.



Unter Enterprise und Ultimate gibt es das Subsystem for UNIX-based Applications.
Also ein POSIX konformes (nicht komplett nach Norm)  Subsystem.

Unter Windows 2000 und XP konnte man eine Vorgängerversion auf allen Versionen installieren.


----------



## Fate T.H (9. April 2009)

@crackajack

Mit instabiel meinte ich das es so aussieht als hätte sich ds OS aufgehangen mehr nicht.
Also da geht nix flöten ansich und deshalb will ich es ja testen bevor ich es weiterempfehle.
Und wie gesagt das kahm nur vor mit 2 VM wo jeweils ein SMP lief, mit nur einer
VM und einem SMP läuft es wie schweizer uhrwek.

Ähm ja ich benutze zu zeit als OS Vista Ultimate hatte es aber auch schon auf der Win 7 Beta.

Nun die von mir angesprochenen 110% werden wohl CPU bedingt sein bzw. ist es das ergebniss von meinem i7 @ 3,5GHz.


----------



## crackajack (9. April 2009)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> Mit instabiel meinte ich das es so aussieht als hätte sich ds OS aufgehangen mehr nicht.
> Also da geht nix flöten ansich und deshalb will ich es ja testen bevor ich es weiterempfehle.


Aso. 



> Nun die von mir angesprochenen 110% werden wohl CPU bedingt sein bzw. ist es das ergebniss von meinem i7 @ 3,5GHz.


Kann man dann ja vergleichen wie nahe ich mit dem q6600 und dem Parallels-zeugs an diese Steigerung rankomme.
Und wenn es am Ende nur ~50% mehr sind, ist es mehr wie die ~40, die bei mir nun sicher laufen. Wobei mich am meisten erstaunt das dein Ausgangswert 2x SMP ist. Da wären bei mir ja auch etwas über 3000 drin, aber da beim Neustart WU verloren gehen (oder bin ich zu doof für das?), bringt mir das nichts. Jedoch wären dann theoretisch bei mir ja 6000 drin?


Umpf! Beim Überfliegen der Doku sehe ich das der Parallels Server für einige wohl ausfallen wird:
_"You can run virtual machines with 64-bit operating systems only on host computers with 64-bit versions of Windows OS installed._"

Wer kein 64 Bit Host-System hat, der ist dann wohl auf obige Methode limitiert. VMware kann auf einem 32bit Host 64bit Gast-BS laufen lassen.

Den Test mit meinem XP und Vista kann ich aber schon mal vergessen. Bleibt nur mehr Seven....


----------



## Fate T.H (9. April 2009)

Nunja das ist normal das man für ein 64 Bit Gast OS auch ein 64-Bit Host braucht oder zumindest kenn ich es nicht anders.
Ich denke das es eh besser ist sowas auf einem 64 Bit OS zu machen allein
schon wegen RAM.

Also bei mir gehen zumindest beim ParaServer nach nem neustart keine WU verloren,
wie es beim VMware aussieht kann ich nicht sagen des will bei mir nicht laufen.


----------



## crackajack (9. April 2009)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> Ich denke das es eh besser ist sowas auf einem 64 Bit OS zu machen allein schon wegen RAM.


Stimmt schon, wenn man nichts anderes hat, muss das aber reichen.
Komischerweise zeigt aber der Taskmanager die zugewiesenen GB der VM gar nicht an. Linux selber sagte <700MB, eingestellt habe ich 1,25GB für die ganze VM, aber Windows tuckerte gemütlich mit 650MB dahin.



> Also bei mir gehen zumindest beim ParaServer nach nem neustart keine WU verloren,


Unter Windows, wenn ich 2 SMP ausführen will. Sobald ich einen stoppe, zerschießt er mir den anderen (und er startet beim Neustart 0).


Parallels Server ist ja bloß eine 2 Monats-trial.
Da muss man ja dann immer wieder einen neuen Key holen?
Geladen habe ich es trotzdem schon mal.


----------



## Fate T.H (9. April 2009)

Ach so unter Windows meinst du, normal sollte das nicht passieren wenn man den zussatzparameter "-local" verwendet.


Ja der ParaServer is eine 2 Monats Trial aber egal ich hab mittlerweile schon einige Keys erhalten ^^.

Was die RAM anzeige angeht bei mir wird es auch nicht angezeigt in der Übersicht
sondern kann es nur erkennen am insgesammt Verbrauch bei mir.


----------



## crackajack (10. April 2009)

hmmm... das Ding läuft nun mit Parallels Server, aber die Auslastung tümpelt bloß bei 60-75% herum, obwohl ich 4 Kerne gewählt habe und Performance der VM zugeteilt habe.

Die Leistung dürfte aber passen.
Nach den ersten 4 Prozent sagt fahmon 2500ppd mit Projekt 3062 (=10Min. pro %)
Unter Windows lag dasselbe Projekt bei etwa 2100-1850 (lt. fahmon-bench Min/avg-time->ppd)
Also rund 25% bessere Leistung. Und das mit dem Core-a1.
MESeidels These dass bloss der Core-a2 Mehrleistung bringt, dürfte wohl nicht ganz stimmen. SMP unter Linux scheint immer besser zu laufen- auch in einer VM, was ja für diesen Thread wichtig ist.


Nebenher arbeiten ist dafür aber eher grausig. Ich werde wohl 3 Kerne zuweisen oder Performance dem Host geben. Mal nächste Woche gucken ob das was bringt. Für heute genug getüftelt.


----------



## Fate T.H (10. April 2009)

Na das klingt doch schonmal ganz gut soweit 

Bei mir läuft jetzt seit knapp 24 Std. 2x4-Kern-VM stabiel mit dem SuseOS.
Kann aber noch ganz normal nebenbei arbeiten mit dem PC außer bei CPU lastigen sachen.

Mit 1x SMP sind es ca. 6500 PPD.
Mit 2x SMP sind es ca. 8700 PPD.

Wenn ich es mir so anschaue sind die i7 @ 3,5 GHz zumindest unter Linux den GTX285 ebenbürtig was die Faltleistung angeht.


----------



## The Ian (11. April 2009)

aber auch nur weil das gesammte potential der gtx285 nicht ausgeschöpft wird...leider -.-


----------



## crackajack (14. April 2009)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> Na das klingt doch schonmal ganz gut soweit


hmmm.... läuft irgendwie seltsam
einmal ein kompletter Freeze des Linux-systems und einmal verabschiedete sich die Management Konsole, wobei alles im Hintergrund weiterlief. Nun mit 3 Kernen und Optimized for Host, womit es sich vernünftig arbeiten lässt.

Vielleicht kommt Parallels mit Xubuntu, vielleicht aber auch mit der sonstigen Software, die ich hier laufen habe, nicht klar, aber das Ding läuft etwas unsicher.
Außerdem gibt es mit den jetzigen Einstellungen kaum mehr ein ppd-Plus. sind nun max. 10%. Statt maximaler 2800 durch einen Win-SMP, 3000 mit einem win-SMP + einen Parallels Linux-SMP auf theoretisch drei Kernen. Die drei Kerne lastet Parallels aber eben nur sehr unmotiviert aus....

Edit: zweiter Freeze
Ich kann jetzt sicher noch eine andere Distribution probieren, aber gefallen tut mir das bisher nicht gerade.


----------



## Fate T.H (14. April 2009)

Tja wie gesagt ich hatte diese Probleme ebenfalls aber mit Ubuntu v8 sowie mit Debian und Fedora.
Jetzt seit ich Suse 10.3 nutze rennt er wie geschmiert und kann mich über ein ordentliches + freuen.


----------



## nfsgame (14. April 2009)

Wenn ich Xubuntu x64 über Paralells installieren will, meckert er bei mir das er keinen x64 Prozi finden kann. Über VMWare funktioniert aber einwandfrei. Woran kanns denn liegen? Hab ich irgentwelche Configs überlesen?


----------



## crackajack (14. April 2009)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> Jetzt seit ich Suse 10.3 nutze rennt er wie geschmiert und kann mich über ein ordentliches + freuen.


KDE oder Gnome?

Und wieviel Festplattenplatz benötige ich? Bzw. kann ich bei der Installation OpenOffice und so Zeugs rausnehmen? <5GB?

Hast du 10.3 einfach so herumliegen oder warum nimmst du nicht das aktuellere 11.1?


----------



## crackajack (14. April 2009)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Wenn ich Xubuntu x64 über Paralells installieren will, meckert er bei mir das er keinen x64 Prozi finden kann.


Du hast ein 64bit Windows?

Unter Vista64 Business "läuft" es bei mir, mit obigen Macken.


----------



## nfsgame (14. April 2009)

Nee ich nutze XP 32bit. Aber du schriebst doch oben das das VM Programm das emulieren/überspringen kann .
naja jetzt hab ich zwei VMWare instanzen am laufen.


----------



## crackajack (14. April 2009)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Nee ich nutze XP 32bit. Aber du schriebst doch oben das das VM Programm das emulieren/überspringen kann .


Wo? Das gilt eben leider bloss für VMWare.
Hab ich das mittendrin anders stehen? *grübel*

Die beiden Varianten VMware/Parallels muss ich im Startpost glaube ich noch schärfer trennen.



> naja jetzt hab ich zwei VMWare instanzen am laufen.


Irgendwelche Probleme bisher? Oder gerade erst gestartet?
Läuft der GPU-client bei dir dabei unbeeinflusst?

Irgendwas wichtiges im HowTo ausgelassen, das ich unbedingt ändern sollte?


----------



## Fate T.H (14. April 2009)

crackajack schrieb:


> KDE oder Gnome?
> 
> Und wieviel Festplattenplatz benötige ich? Bzw. kann ich bei der Installation OpenOffice und so Zeugs rausnehmen? <5GB?
> 
> Hast du 10.3 einfach so herumliegen oder warum nimmst du nicht das aktuellere 11.1?



Nein hatte 10.3 nicht so einfach rumliegen warum auch als Hardcore Windowsnutzer 

Habe es genommen da im Forum von Parallels einer gefragt hat welches Linux stabil läuft
unter Volllast. Da sagte einer der Entwickler er nutze openSuse 10.3.

Da ich es nur fürs Folden brauche reicht mir das ältere solange es nicht zickt.

Ja man kann ne menge sachen rausnehmen ohne Home partitionen und sowas denke ich kannste es auf knappe 3GB drücken.
Installiert hab ich die Gnome Version vom Desktop aber das spielt kaum ne rolle.




nfsgame schrieb:


> Wenn ich Xubuntu x64 über Paralells installieren will, meckert er bei mir das er keinen x64 Prozi finden kann. Über VMWare funktioniert aber einwandfrei. Woran kanns denn liegen? Hab ich irgentwelche Configs überlesen?



Wie crackjack schon sagt gilt dies nur für VMware alle anderen verlangen ein x64 Host für ein x64 Guest.
So nebenbei halte ich es auch für sinnfrei ein x86 zu erlauben für sowas.


----------



## nfsgame (14. April 2009)

crackajack schrieb:


> Irgendwelche Probleme bisher? Oder gerade erst gestartet?
> Läuft der GPU-client bei dir dabei unbeeinflusst?


Probs nicht. Hab den beiden nur zu wenig Speicher zugewiesen. das muss ich gleich noch ändern.

Meine 9800GT rattert fröhlich weiter auf ihren 6000ppd .


----------



## crackajack (14. April 2009)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Meine 9800GT rattert fröhlich weiter auf ihren 6000ppd .


Nun habe ich das Ganze auch unter Vista eingerichtet und hier scheinen zwei VM keine Auswirkungen zu haben, zumindest keine gravierenden wie unter XP. Hier habe ich aber auch einen etwas neueren Treiber drauf.

*Die VM-Linux-SMP-Leistung **wären **momentan* *4700ppd *für zwei VM, mit absolutem Leerlauf ist da meist noch was drin, aber im Grunde genommen eine tadellose ppd-Steigerung- eben *statt maximaler 2800ppd mit Win-SMP*.
*Das Ergebnis **sollte jedem 24/7 Falter den gar nicht so argen Aufwand wert sein.*


Und morgen teste ich dann mal Parallels mit Seven Ultimate Beta. Dann aber wohl mit OpenSuse.


----------



## SilentKilla (14. April 2009)

Sehr, sehr geiles How-To. Vielen Dank dafür. Endlich rennt auch bei mir Linux. 

*EDIT 1:*

Hier mal die prächtigen Ergebnisse:

Linux1-SMP: 3259 ppd
Linux2-SMP: 3272 ppd
Win-GPU: 9216 ppd
------------------------
Gesamt: 15747 ppd 

*EDIT 2:

*Heut morgen stand der Zähler bei den Linux-SMPs kurzzeitig bei gesamt 6600 ppd.  Ein Einbrechen des GPU-Client aufgrund von zwei Linux-Clients kann ich imo bei mir nicht bestätigen. Dies könnte allerdings daran liegen, dass mein GPU-Client in "low-priority" existiert anstatt in "idle".


----------



## crackajack (15. April 2009)

SilentKilla schrieb:


> Ein Einbrechen des GPU-Client aufgrund von zwei Linux-Clients kann ich imo bei mir nicht bestätigen.


Ok, prima. Dürfte also nur bei mir irgendwas krumm sein. Mein GPU-client bringt nämlich sowieso nicht die Leistung, die eine GTX260 schaffen sollte....3000ppd 
Werde das HowTo dahingehend umbauen und zwei VM empfehlen. Bzw. hat das jemand auf einem DuoCore getestet? Für diese Kernzahl dürften zwei VM (=8Prozesse) wiederum zu viel des guten sein?


----------



## nfsgame (15. April 2009)

crackajack schrieb:


> Werde das HowTo dahingehend umbauen und zwei VM empfehlen. Bzw. hat das jemand auf einem DuoCore getestet? Für diese Kernzahl dürften zwei VM (=8Prozesse) wiederum zu viel des guten sein?


Meinst du jetzt zwei Instaznen auf einem Dualcore? Auf meinem X2 5200+ läuft nur eine stabil. Bei zweien gibts nen extremen Einbruch der ppd.


----------



## crackajack (15. April 2009)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Meinst du jetzt zwei Instaznen auf einem Dualcore? Auf meinem X2 5200+ läuft nur eine stabil. Bei zweien gibts nen extremen Einbruch der ppd.


Hast du oben nicht geschrieben das zwei Instanzen keine Auswirkung auf die ppd hätten?
Waren die ppd des GPU-clients gemeint, aber gegenseitig stören sie sich dann doch?

Würde imo auch Sinn machen. Also dann wohl 2VMware-instanzen für Quadcorebesitzer und die anderen lassen lieber nur eine VM laufen.



Bin nun dabei OpenSuse auf Parallels einzurichten.
Das zieht sich bisher aber extrem. Erstmal gibt es keine Live-CD mit 64bit. Hab also völlig unnötig die 32bit-Live-CD gesaugt. Und die Installation dauert nun mit der richtigen *.iso ewig. Der arbeitet nun schon beinahe zwei Stunden daran, da er irgendwelche Repositorys gleich mitlädt.
Xubuntu ist in der Hinsicht ja deutlich schneller. Bzw. hätte ich GIMP, OOo und dgl. rausnehmen sollen um den Installationsvorgang zu beschleunigen.


----------



## nfsgame (15. April 2009)

Nee nee. Ich rede von zwei verschiedenen Rechenrn. Also mein Q6700 und die 9800GT laufen mit 2x VMWare und GPUv2 absolut sauber (von leichten Temperaturproblemen mal abgesehen). Der PC mit dem X2 5200+ läuft mit einer VMWare Instanz auch gut. Wenn man auf diesem aber ne zweite davon startet, bricht die ppd von ebem dem ein. Hatte mich oben wohl nen bisschen ungewiss ausgedrückt.



Nochmal ne Frage: Darf ich im SMP-HowTo dein HowTo kurz zusammenfassen (natürlich mit Verlinkung auf dich) ?


----------



## crackajack (15. April 2009)

alles klar.


nfsgame schrieb:


> Nochmal ne Frage: Darf ich im SMP-HowTo dein HowTo kurz zusammenfassen (natürlich mit Verlinkung auf dich) ?


Türlich.
Je mehr Leute ihre HW wirklich voll ausreizen, desto besser ist es für das Projekt.


Oh Mann, die Suse-inst. zieht sich.....


----------



## Fate T.H (15. April 2009)

Hmm also die Suse installation dauerte bei mir knappe 30-45min. dannach begrüßte mich der Desktop.


----------



## SilentKilla (15. April 2009)

Ich hab grad mal Ubuntu 8.10 "richtig" installiert, da dauert ein Frame nur 6 Minuten...geht voll vorwärts.


----------



## crackajack (15. April 2009)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> Hmm also die Suse installation dauerte bei mir knappe 30-45min. dannach begrüßte mich der Desktop.


So recht begeistern konnte mich der Inst.-vorgang nicht gerade. Daran soll es aber nicht scheitern.
fah läuft ja nun.

Mit Fahmon stehe ich aber an. Die benötigten wxWidgets verlangen GTK+, das wiederum verlangt atk, pango sowie Kekse mit Milch.^^ Jedenfalls finde ich das alles nicht in der gewünschten Version im Yast-paket-manager und jede manuelle Installation verlangt eben immer noch weitere Sachen hinzu.... meh!

Egal, erstmal gucken wie die Performance ist (kann man ja per Hand rechnen) bzw. ob Suse überhaupt mehr als 15% schafft. Da blieb es beim letzten Versuch unter Xubuntu wieder mal hängen. Und das bei nur einer VM! Xubuntu kann man, wenn unsere beiden Erfahrungen repräsentativ sind, mit Parallels einfach vergessen, zum Glück geht es unter VMware.



SilentKilla schrieb:


> Ich hab grad mal Ubuntu 8.10 "richtig" installiert, da dauert ein Frame nur 6 Minuten...geht voll vorwärts.


Wenn du nun auch noch weißt wie und ob der GPU-client sinnvoll eingebunden werden kann....

Edit:
whoa  
Etwas unter 6 Minuten pro Frame! 1920Punkte-WU -> ~4600ppd
Wenn das durchläuft, wäre das wahrlich toll.

Edit2:
Nun mit zweiter VM dazu.
Je eine 1920er WU, je knapp über 10 Minuten pro % -> 5500ppd

Für 64-bit-Nutzer dürfte die Variante mit Parallels Server und OpenSuse 10.3 sehr sinnvoll sein.
Werde dann am Abend das HowTo erweitern. Bilder habe ich nebenbei ja gleich mitgemacht.


----------



## crackajack (15. April 2009)

*Installation Parallels*

Ich weiß nicht ob es nötig ist, aber unter Vista und nun unter Seven installiere ich prinzipiell mit "als Administrator ausführen".
Also Rechstklick auf die Parallels-Server.exe und als solcher ausführen.

Next

I accept...
Next

Pfad wählen
Next

Programmordenrpfad wählen
Next

Beide Haken einfach lassen
Next

Install

Nun erscheinen zwei Warnmeldungen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Beide mit _Installieren_ (Vista) / _Trotzdem Installieren_ (Seven) akzeptieren.

Finish

Zu guter letzt die Aktivierung mit unseren Trial-Key:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dank an AM-Subaru der diesen Weg zuerst getestet hat.


----------



## crackajack (15. April 2009)

*Konfiguration Parallels*

Wir starten mit "New Virtual Machine"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Next

OS-Type sagen wir "Linux" und "Other Linux"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Next

Virtual Mchine Type
Custom



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Next

CPU & Memory Options
2, 3 oder 4 Kerne, je nach Prozessor halt
1000MB reichen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Next

Hard Diks Options
New Image File



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Next

New Virtual Disk
5GB reichen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Next

Networking Type
Bridged ist empfohlen (Recommended)
Bei mir läuft jedoch Shared Networking



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Next

Optimization Option



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Next

Name & Location
z.B. Open Suse und C:\vmware\Virtual Machines



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Create

Prepare to Install OS
Beim Image wählen wir C:\vmware\Virtual Machines und unsere OpenSuse.iso



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Start


----------



## crackajack (15. April 2009)

*OpenSuse installieren*

*OpenSuse 10.3*

F2: Deutsch Enter (Englisch wäre genauso gut)
F3: 800x600 Enter (soll ja nur im Hintergrund falten)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Installation

Medien-Überprüfung
Den Prüfvorgang kann man sich glaube ich sparen, aber nunja, ausführen schadet wohl kaum.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Weiter

Ja, ich akzeptiere diese Lizenzvereinbarung



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Weiter

Neuinstallation



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Weiter

Netzwerkeinrichtung



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Weiter

Netzwerkeinrichtung



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


autom. hört sich gut an
Übernehmen

Installationsquellen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die beiden empfohlenen belassen wir einfach
Weiter

Zeitzone



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Weiter

Installationseinstellungen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ändern-Software könnte man machen um die Installation etwas zu entschlacken
oder einfach Übernehmen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hab einfach die fünf Punkte rausgenommen. Spart zwar kaum 1/2 GB, aber wenigstens etwas.
Akzeptieren

flash-player-meldung
Akzeptieren

java-Meldung
Akzeptieren

Geänderte Pakete
Fortfahren

Übernehmen

Installation bestätigen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Installieren

root einrichten



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Weiter

Host- und Domänenname



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Weiter

Netzwerkkonfiguration



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Weiter

Test der Internetverbindung



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Weiter
_Erfolg_ sollte dann stehen
Weiter

Konfiguration der Online-Aktualisierung



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Weiter

Ein Aktualisiserungsserver wurde zu ihrer Konfiguration hinzugefügt
OK

Online-Update



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Weiter

Patchdownload
Akzeptieren

100%
Weiter

Fertigstellung und Neustart erfolgen jetzt
OK

Akzeptieren/Fortfahren/OK bis er Ruhe gibt... und abschließend wieder mal
Weiter und OK

Benutzer-Authentifizierung



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Weiter

lokaler Benutzer



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Weiter

Versionshinweise



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Weiter

HW-Konfiguration



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Weiter

Installation abgeschlossen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Beenden

Nach dem Neustart sollte man am Desktop landen.

Bitte hier weiterlesen:
F@H installieren


----------



## SilentKilla (15. April 2009)

crackajack schrieb:


> Wenn du nun auch noch weißt wie und ob der GPU-client sinnvoll eingebunden werden kann....



Ich bin grad am Probieren. Allerdings weigert sich irgendwie alles. Sind halt meine allerersten Gehversuche unter Linux, deshalb bitte ich etwas um Geduld.

Da ein SMP-Client meinen Vierkerner net voll ausgelastet hat, hab ich nen zweiten installiert. Beide zusammen machen momentan ca. 6800 ppd. Im Hinblick auf die zwei virtuellen Maschinen unter Vista ist das leider keine Steigerung. Denn da schafften beide VMs auch ca. 6700 ppd. Allerdings lässt sich der GPU-Client wesentlich einfacher installieren....stay tuned


----------



## crackajack (15. April 2009)

*AW: OpenSuse installieren*

Bilderpost


----------



## crackajack (15. April 2009)

SilentKilla schrieb:


> Im Hinblick auf die zwei virtuellen Maschinen unter Vista ist das leider keine Steigerung. Denn da schafften beide VMs auch ca. 6700 ppd. Allerdings lässt sich der GPU-Client wesentlich einfacher installieren....stay tuned


Würde mich überraschen wenn der GPU-client ein Plus haben würde.


OpenSuse/Paralllels macht hier irgendwie keinen Spass. Ständig geht die Maus verloren, sie wird einfach nicht in der VM gefangen (beim anderen Rechner am Nachmittag klappte das besser, da ging sie nur am Ende der Installation verloren) und ich darf "hardcore-linuxen". Strg+Alt+F1 und von dort weg die Clients starten.


----------



## SilentKilla (15. April 2009)

Oh mann...dieses hardcore-linuxen hat mir heut Nachmittag keinen wirklichen Spaß gemacht. Es gibt hunderte Anleitungen, wie man CUDA am besten einbindet. Ich hab einge probiert und keine hat richtig funktioniert...naja was soll. Es hat sich ja eh herausgestellt, dass 2 SMP Clients im "richtigen" Ubuntu fast genauso schnell sind, wie 2 virtuelle Maschinen unter Vista. Unter Vista kann ich jedoch viel, viel, viel, viel...viel einfacher den GPU Client installieren. D.h., dass ich erstmal bei diesem "Chaos" bleibe.  (siehe Anhang)

Nochmal besten Dank für das VMware - Ubuntu HowTo. Endlich haben auch die Macher von VMware eine Vista/Win 7 taugliche virtuelle Maschine herausgebracht. Vorher ging das ja leider net.


----------



## crackajack (16. April 2009)

SilentKilla schrieb:


> Oh mann...dieses hardcore-linuxen


Als ich beim ersten Kontakt mit Suse (7.1 war das damals glaube ich), gleich mal X zerschossen habe, hat es mich auch abgeschreckt. Da ging dann plötzlich überhaupt keine GUI mehr. Leider haben sich meine Kenntnisse seither kaum verbessert. Ist in einer VM aber natürlich weit angenehmer, da man ja nebenher googeln kann.



> Nochmal besten Dank für das VMware - Ubuntu HowTo.


Gern geschehen.
Es hat mich einfach selber brennend interessiert.
Die Anleitung zu Xubuntu dürfte ja nun wirklich niemanden abschrecken. Bei Suse sind halt eine paar Schritte mehr drin, aber im Prinzip tut man praktisch eh alles einfach nur bestätigen.


> Endlich haben auch die Macher von VMware eine Vista/Win 7 taugliche virtuelle Maschine herausgebracht. Vorher ging das ja leider net.


Eig. schon, nur nicht unbedingt sinnvoll, man musste halt bloß die Treibersignaturen deaktivieren.


Was aber wirklich toll und wohl am performantesten wäre, wäre eine eigens für f@h zusammengestellte Distribution, die wirklich nur das nötigste mitbringt.
Das haben sich aber andere auch schon gedacht. DIE Lösung habe ich bis jetzt, bei einer kurzen Suche, aber trotzdem noch nicht finden können.

Edit:
So langsam fühle ich mich verfolgt. Ist das echt nur bei mir so?!?
Nun läuft unter Seven der GPU-client zu Höchstleistungen auf- endlich hat die GTX260 5000ppd statt der bei mir üblichen 3000ppd- dann frisst aber gleich die zweite Parallels-VM einiges wieder weg, und lässt es auf 3400ppd fallen.
Ich glaube da zahlt es sich eher nicht aus die CPU voll auszureizen zu versuchen. Lieber auf ~900 bei der CPU verzichten, wenn dafür bei der GPU >1500 erhalten bleiben.
Müsste ich aber nun mit zwei VMware-VM auch noch testen. Bzw. könnte man auch Suse unter VMware testen.
Langsam wird es dann aber mühsam.^^


----------



## Oerge (16. April 2009)

zB Linux konventionell installieren und GPU für linux entwickeln? zusätzlich SMP verwenden ? 

Linux in einer VM und Win als Host für GPU scheint ja lecker zu sein 
Wenn man Ubuntu noch nicht sooooooo kennt muss man viel googlen


----------



## crackajack (16. April 2009)

Oerge schrieb:


> zB Linux konventionell installieren und GPU für linux entwickeln?


nicht mal das. Wirklich das vorhandene Zeug auf das Nötigste reduzieren.
OpenOffice, GIMP, Bilder- Filmviewer, Scanprogramme, Mail, Instant Messenger und dgl. braucht ja nun wirklich niemand für ein Linux, das nur zum Falten da ist.
Einfach ein kleines Linux, dass zackig installiert wäre und wohl auch minimal schneller laufen würde.
quasi DSL+fah (DSL = Damn Small Linux)

GPU kann ja unter Windows bleiben solange eine Virtualisierung eh kaum was an der Leistung mindert.


----------



## SilentKilla (16. April 2009)

crackajack schrieb:


> Edit:
> So langsam fühle ich mich verfolgt. Ist das echt nur bei mir so?!?
> Nun läuft unter Seven der GPU-client zu Höchstleistungen auf- endlich hat die GTX260 5000ppd statt der bei mir üblichen 3000ppd- dann frisst aber gleich die zweite Parallels-VM einiges wieder weg, und lässt es auf 3400ppd fallen.
> Ich glaube da zahlt es sich eher nicht aus die CPU voll auszureizen zu versuchen. Lieber auf ~900 bei der CPU verzichten, wenn dafür bei der GPU >1500 erhalten bleiben.
> ...



Hast du dem GPU Client mal die "low" Priorität statt der "idle" gegeben?


----------



## Oerge (16. April 2009)

@ crackajack: Mhh, ich denke mal da wirst du an ner normalen Distribution nicht vorbeikommen.
Die müsste dann jemand mit Know how entschlacken auf minimum.
Xubuntu ist schon sehr schlank.gemessen an nem BS für nen PC natürlich.

Oder man macht es wie bei DBox2 ... Dort kann man nen linux Neutrino als
System installieren...ist ja quasi dein DSL 

Linux Kernel plus benötigte Pakete für dein DSL sind sicherlich immernoch mehrere 100 Mb


----------



## crackajack (16. April 2009)

SilentKilla schrieb:


> Hast du dem GPU Client mal die "low" Priorität statt der "idle" gegeben?


Bringt nichts. Der GPU-client fällt sofort von guten 5XXX auf ca. 3400 sobald ich die zweite Parallels-VM starte.

Das mit zwei GPU-clients auf einer GPU muss ich dann ja sowieso noch testen. Bzw. könnten 2 VMware-VM ja besser sein. Vielleicht komme ich dann über 10k.


Außerdem begeistert mich Parallels weiterhin nicht unbedingt mit Zuverlässigkeit. Es verabschiedete sich an diesem Rechner (ohne GPU-client) eine der Parallels-VM nach 5 Stunden Betrieb. Läuft zwar stabiler wie Xubuntu, aber VMware läuft glaube ich zuverlässiger. Auch wenn Parallels wohl einen Tick schneller arbeitet, ist VMware zumindest für mich die sicherere Wahl.

Lustig auch das die Linux-Uhr anders, langsamer, geht: Eine ganze halbe Stunde ging über Nacht verloren. Nun ist es erst 9 Uhr. (vgl. Post-zeit)



Oerge schrieb:


> Mhh, ich denke mal da wirst du an ner normalen Distribution nicht vorbeikommen.
> Die müsste dann jemand mit Know how entschlacken auf minimum.


Know How wäre sicher ganz gut bei so einer Operation.^^
LFS oder ich glaube auch Gentoo wäre der andere Weg. Von Null starten und das dazugeben was man wirklich benötigt.


----------



## Fate T.H (16. April 2009)

crackajack schrieb:


> Lustig auch das die Linux-Uhr anders, langsamer, geht: Eine ganze halbe Stunde ging über Nacht verloren. Nun ist es erst 9 Uhr. (vgl. Post-zeit)



Nun dieses kann ich nur bestätigen sofern man nicht die Parallel Tools in der jeweiligen VM installiert hat,
die dafür zuständig sind wie Automatisches Mausfangen oder Zeitsynchronisation mit dem Host.

Was die zuverlässigkeit angeht okay dann der eine glück haben der andere nicht
ist ja nicht umnsonst noch ne Beta. Es hätte mich ja auch noch gereitzt
Windows 2k8 R2 zutesten mit dessen Hyper-V aber leider erlaubt er nur
Single-Core in Linux.


----------



## crackajack (16. April 2009)

Arch-Linux sieht ja gar nicht sooooo schwierig aus.
Das Handbuch einfach in Windows offen haben und in der VM daneben installieren.
Bei einer Größe des Installationsmedium von 150MB dürfte dann am Ende alles glatt in 1GB reinpassen und auf das unnötige Desktop-GUI und fahmon kann man ja verzichten. Ein Linux, das eh nur Powerfolden soll, sollte den Schnick-Schnack entbehren können.
Werde mir das bis nächste Woche wohl genauer angucken.


----------



## Oerge (16. April 2009)

So. Habe *Ubuntu installiert* und 6.24beta SMP laufen lassen.

Fazit: Bei einem 2Kerner entstehen 4 Prozesse mit jeweils 25% CPUanteil...
herumexperimentieren brachte nur Projekte mit 3 Tagen Deadline und 1900 punkten.
Bräuchte 17 Stunden pro Projekt und das innerhalb von 3 Tagen.So lang ist der PC nicht an 

Unterm Strich also: 
*Linux SMP ~2400 PPD*. 
Mein *XP Doppelprozess 5400 PPD* 

*ABER:*Nur wenn mann normale Gromac-projekte konsequent löscht per Hand und neustartet und zwei *SMP Gromacs CVS* geladen werden.

Also besser -->_Windows als Host und SMP in einem/zwei virtuellen Linux_


----------



## crackajack (17. April 2009)

meh... Parallels läuft bei mir mehr schlecht als recht.
Eine der beiden VM ist wieder einfach eingefroren. Die andere VM lief bis genau 100 durch, schaffte es aber dann nicht die WU zu senden und nun kennt er die fertige WU nicht mehr. send all sagt das nix zu senden ist, send 8 sagt das sie unfertig wäre und beim starten eines Rechenvorgangs will er eine neue WU abholen.


Das mit einem vermutlich performanteren Minimalsystemen (mit ohne alles) dauert wohl noch etwas. Arch Linux weigert sich sich mit dem Internet in Verbindung zu setzen. Source Mage Linux verlangt von mir manuelle Eingaben, die ich nicht kapiere, und Lunar Linux kommt über eine Zeile beim Boot nicht hinaus.
Viel mehr Auswahl gibt es dann glaube ich nicht mehr für X86-64-Systeme.


----------



## crackajack (22. April 2009)

caine2011 schrieb:


> habe leider nicht genug festplatten speicher frei um ews auszu probieren


Wenn du Debian in der Standardinstallation einrichtest, dann reicht für die virtuelle Festplatte 1,25GB. (imo einigermassen selbsterklärend zu installieren; einfach den Anweisungen folgen.)
+ ~1GB das VMware selber beansprucht.

Mit Parallels wärs nochmal kleiner, da das selber weniger Platz beansprucht.... die Stabilität müsste aber noch geklärt werden. Bei mir läuft eig. keine probierte Distribution darauf zufriedenstellend.


----------



## caine2011 (22. April 2009)

ich hab jetzt einen phenom 940 black, da würde isch das lohnen oder?


----------



## crackajack (22. April 2009)

caine2011 schrieb:


> ich hab jetzt einen phenom 940 black, da würde isch das lohnen oder?


Die bisherigen Rückmeldungen waren positiv, also behaupte ich mal ja.

Derzeit hast du den Win-SMP am Laufen?
Die Deadlines sind unter Linux glaube ich generell kürzer, 3 Tage, aber sofern du Win-WUs in 3 Tagen schaffst, kann das ja kein Problem sein.

Die kleine Debian-variante würde ich aber nur dann empfehlen, wenn wirklich überhaupt kein Platz auf der Platte ist. Es ist nicht schneller (Xubuntu läuft ja mit Debianpaketen und ich denke demselbem Kernel), man muss sich ohne GUI herumschlagen und fahmon müsste man wohl irgendwie über eine Netzwerkfreigabe ansprechen. Davon hab ich aber keine Ahnung. Auf ein virenscannerloses Linux mit Windows zuzugreifen, würde ich einfach mal nicht empfehlen.

Befehle die man mit Debian wohl öfters brauchen kann:
halt (=shutdown)
ps aux (alle laufenden Prozesse anzeigen)
kill <PID> (process mit Nr. soundso stoppen) sieht man mit ps
reboot
exit (=logout)
df (Info Festplattenbelegung)
nano <textfile> (Editor)
su (als Admin ausführen)
Wobei man am besten gleich alles als root macht, da _sudo_ zu nachzukonfigurieren auch nicht ganz einfach ist und man mit _su _ja immer doppelt einloggen müsste.


----------



## caine2011 (22. April 2009)

ich habe derzeit 4 single core clients laufen, von denen keiner anstalten macht eine wu zu empfangen, seit heut morgen empfange ich nur noch gpu-wu´s


----------



## crackajack (22. April 2009)

caine2011 schrieb:


> ich habe derzeit 4 single core clients laufen, von denen keiner anstalten macht eine wu zu empfangen, seit heut morgen empfange ich nur noch gpu-wu´s


Single Core in der VM ist natürlich möglich (mit demselben client, nur halt ohne -smp), dann kannst du aber ein ppd-plus nicht unbedingt erwarten.
Hab's auch nur sehr kurz probiert und kommt natürlich auf die WU an, aber das lief in etwa gleich mies wie langsame Win-WU für den Single-client.


----------



## caine2011 (22. April 2009)

ich habe sowieso vor demnächst einen cpu server zu bauen, auf dem nebenbei f@h läuft

weiß jemand, ob
a)ein amd x2 5000 im 24/7 betrieb die deadlines schafft
b)die internetfreigabe von windows auch mit linux-pc´s läuft


----------



## crackajack (22. April 2009)

a) müsste alle 1 1/2 bis 2 Tage eine WU abliefern können
b) bin mir nicht sicher was du meinst:
aber den Linux-Rechner kann man sicher als Server verwenden und etwaige Win-PCs in einem Netzwerk da dran hängen.


----------



## caine2011 (22. April 2009)

ich meine das windows eine internetfreigabe fkt. hat: nach dem motto: ich stecke ein lankabel an eine zweite netzwerkkarte und kann von dem zweitrechner ins inet obwohl nuir die direkt verbindung besteht


----------



## MESeidel (22. April 2009)

Faktisch müsste das funktionieren.
Praktisch ist die Verbindung zwischen Windows und Linux ja manchmal schon in rotes Tuch.


----------



## crackajack (22. April 2009)

Bei mir in der Arbeit lief schon vor 10 Jahren HP-UX, Windows und AIX gemeinsam im Netzwerk.
So rot kann das also gar nicht sein.^^

Profis können sicher jeder Schmarrn miteinander verbinden. Nur Profis für Nicht-Windows gibt es eig. wenige. Daher laufen bei uns heute auch nur mehr Windosen .....


----------



## nfsgame (23. April 2009)

Windows und Linux in einem Netz ist an sich kein Prob. Man muss nur wissen wie es geht.


----------



## crackajack (23. April 2009)

Im Prinzip kann man das ja irgendwie sogar mit einer VM testen.
Statt NAT nimmt man Bridged, beim Netzwerkcontroller. Damit erzeugt man für ein Netzwerk wirklich einen eigenen Rechner mit eigener IP.


----------



## klefreak (25. April 2009)

ich versuche gerade das How TO auch auf meinen Dualcore umzusetzen und da stellt sich für mich die Frage, ob ich auch VM Ware WORKSTATION verwenden kann um ein Leistungsplus zu erhalten??

mfg Klemens

update:

auch als Linux DAU habe ich es erstmal geschafft, das ganze so halbwegs zum rennen zu bekommen:

wollte die VMware tools installieren und musste erst durch probieren rausfinden dass man mittels SUDO als admin sachen im Terminal bearbeitet 

was bedeutet der rot markierte Satz im Client?? (laut Foldingforum ein kosmetischer Fehler)
FaH Mon ist mir zu aufwendig, daher wollte ich fragen ob ich nicht einfach das Clientverzeichnis im netz freigeben könnte um so mit dem Win client den Status abzufragen? (bräuchte dazu aber  eine punkt für punkt Anleitung)

ich hab die i32lip nicht installiert, ist das ein Problem?? derzeit rennt es auch ohne??
hole die installation gerade nach, da ich im internet gelesen habe dass dies eine erweiterung für prozessoren ist?

hab unter application/zubehör/appfinder unter netzwerk mal die freigabe versucht zu aktivieren, mal schaun wie das funzt 
(bringe das nicht zusammen ;( )
THX für die Hilfe


----------



## nfsgame (25. April 2009)

Der rot makierte Satz bedeutet nur, das der Client nicht auf dem neusten Stand ist wie er sich das wünscht. Macht aber außer mehr Speicherauslastung nix an den PPD.

Damit Windows und Linux per Netzwerk miteinander komunizieren musst du auf der VM Samba installieren und in den VM-Einstellungen die Netzwerkverbindung auf "Bridged" setzen. Und schon kannst du die Linux-VM per IP erreichen (wenn du vorher den entsprechenden Ordner freigegeben hast ).

Das i32lip macht bei mir die VM nur instabil. Hab ich auch nicht drauf (bzw wieder runtergeschmissen).


----------



## klefreak (25. April 2009)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Der rot makierte Satz bedeutet nur, das der Client nicht auf dem neusten Stand ist wie er sich das wünscht. Macht aber außer mehr Speicherauslastung nix an den PPD.
> 
> Damit Windows und Linux per Netzwerk miteinander komunizieren musst du auf der VM Samba installieren und in den VM-Einstellungen die Netzwerkverbindung auf "Bridged" setzen. Und schon kannst du die Linux-VM per IP erreichen (wenn du vorher den entsprechenden Ordner freigegeben hast ).
> 
> Das i32lip macht bei mir die VM nur instabil. Hab ich auch nicht drauf (bzw wieder runtergeschmissen).



dass der "rote" Satz nicht wichtig ist, habe ich auch schon rauasgefunden 
hab in der VM das Netzwerk auf Bridged gesetzt, auch samba ist installiert aber ich hab keinen blassen schimmer was ich da falsch mache/vergessen habe... (benutze linux seit 1h)

mfg Klemens

EDIT: hab grade probiert den FAH mon zu installieren, aber wenn ich die anleitung abarbeite, so erscheint bei mir am Ende keine nichtfunktionierende Verknüpfung unter Applications... und ich kann daher auch keinen starter erstellen??

UPDATE2

nach längerem Probieren (unter zuhilfenahme eines linuxbewandten kollegen) stellte sich heraus, dass 
1. ich die Freigabe unter Samba bereits richtig erstellt hatte!!
2. das kompilieren von FahMon nicht funktionierte da irgendein programmbereich defekt/flasch war
3. dank netzlaufwerk einbindung des VM Linux Client in meine Windowsumgebung punkt 2 irrelevant ist !

derzeit bekomme ich ca 2200ppd durch den Client, wenn dann mal meine Grafikkarte nicht vpurecovert dann wirkt sich das ganz schön aus!!  (3400ppd anstelle von 1900 )


----------



## steffen0278 (26. April 2009)

Hi klefreak. kannste mal ne Anleitung geben mir der Freigabe? Ich finde hier nix, 
danke


----------



## steffen0278 (26. April 2009)

UPDATE:
Ich habs hinbekommen mit dem Win Fahmon dan Linuxordner auslesen. Brauchte Samba nicht unnötig installieren. Frag mich aber nicht wie. Keine Ahnung.

Hab das über System - Shared Folders gemacht (im Xubuntu). Dann die 2 Sachen (die er vorschlägt) installiert und dann nur noch den Ordner angegeben. Fertig.


Und die dann freudige Überraschung. Habe die PPD von ursprünglich 187 (1 Tray-Client Win Vista) auf 1812.98 gesteigert. C2D E6600@2,4

Top.


----------



## klefreak (26. April 2009)

@steffen0278

gut dass es geklappt hat !

@ Tread:
hier bekommt man bereits fertige VMs für linux

"KDE 3.5.5 on openSUSE 10.2" for VMware Player

in Kombination mit dem Gratis VMWare Player sicher eine gute alternative !

mfg Klemens


EDIT:
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ich hab grad so eine WU welche den a1 Core verwendet, das Problem ist, dass nur 70-80% der CPU leistung verwendet wird?? (hab das auch schon im F@H rumpeltrad gepostet ;( )
--> werd mal das xubuntu auf 9.04 updaten, laut Foldingforum kann es beim kernel des 810er zu problemen bei dualcores kommen, so dass sich die 4 instanzen nicht sauber auf die cores verteilen, ein update soll helfen



			
				toTOW schrieb:
			
		

> The development versions (alpha, beta, RC) looked promising. The latest kernel is not as good as 8.04 was (a few percent behind), but it's definitely better than the one in 8.10


http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=44&t=9661
http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=44&t=9697



btw linux ist irgendie ganz net, auch wenn ich mich noch nicht so recht damit auskenne 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
EDIT2:

so, nach einer längeren Updatefase, bin ich nun in der VM mit (X)ubuntu 9.04 unterwegs, leider scheint das Problem der MAngelnden CPU auslastung nicht am 8.10er Linux gelegen zu haben, entweder ein Problem des Core a1 oder des Core a1 in ner VM und oder unter Linux ?? ;(

naja, auch diese WU geht vorbei 

wie schauts aus, soll ich anstelle von NORMAL  die Paketgrööße BIG für den SMP Client verwenden??


----------



## Fate T.H (27. April 2009)

klefreak schrieb:


> EDIT2:
> 
> so, nach einer längeren Updatefase, bin ich nun in der VM mit (X)ubuntu 9.04 unterwegs, leider scheint das Problem der MAngelnden CPU auslastung nicht am 8.10er Linux gelegen zu haben, entweder ein Problem des Core a1 oder des Core a1 in ner VM und oder unter Linux ?? ;(



Nein das ist ein Problem des verwendeten Kernels. Man kann am besten (X)(K)(Ge)ubuntu in der Version 8.04 nehmen.


----------



## crackajack (27. April 2009)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Damit Windows und Linux per Netzwerk miteinander komunizieren musst du auf der VM Samba installieren und in den VM-Einstellungen die Netzwerkverbindung auf "Bridged" setzen. Und schon kannst du die Linux-VM per IP erreichen (wenn du vorher den entsprechenden Ordner freigegeben hast ).


Bridged ist Pflicht?
Dann geht das bei mir nicht.
Mit Bridged sollte die VM ja die IP vom Router/Provider erhalten. Ich bekomme da denk ich nur eine und die braucht ja schon Windows.


> Das i32lip macht bei mir die VM nur instabil. Hab ich auch nicht drauf (bzw wieder runtergeschmissen).


 
Warum schreibt Stanford dann das sie das unbedingt benötigen?
Vielleicht fiel das mit der beta6.24 weg?
Egal, Hauptsache es läuft.



klefreak schrieb:


> erscheint bei mir am Ende keine nichtfunktionierende Verknüpfung unter Applications... und ich kann daher auch keinen starter erstellen??


also gar nichts? Das sie falsch erscheint finde ich ja schon ulkig (unter ubuntu 7 irgendwas ging es damals noch problemlos), aber nichts... hmmm....


----------



## klefreak (27. April 2009)

@crackjack

dank funktionierender Freigabe geht das auch ohne FAHmon in der VM
das Ubuntu 9.04 lauft ganz gut, kann man also bedenkenlos upgraden(dauert hal einige zeit bis das vollzogen wurde) laut Foldingforum soll das etwas mehr punkte bringen, da der "neuere" Linuxkernel den Client besser handeln soll (siehe link's einige posts drüber)

a1 WU's sind echt sch**** die bringen nur wenige ppd
was bringt big packet??(anstelle von normal)

mfg Klemens


----------



## Fate T.H (27. April 2009)

Laut FAQ hat das was mit dem Upload/Downloadgröße der WU´s und dem Speicherverbrauch zu tun.

Für SMP Klienten wird generell Big empfohlen da es sonst sein kann das man ne längere
Zeit keine kriegt zum berechenen da SMP WU generell groß sind.


----------



## klefreak (27. April 2009)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> Laut FAQ hat das was mit dem Upload/Downloadgröße der WU´s und dem Speicherverbrauch zu tun.
> 
> Für SMP Klienten wird generell Big empfohlen da es sonst sein kann das man ne längere
> Zeit keine kriegt zum berechenen da SMP WU generell groß sind.



danke, dann werde ich das noch ändern.

ahh, bevor ich es vergesse, wie kann man unter LINUX den Client pausieren/beenden
--> wenn ich exit in den terminal eingebe, dann wird ja nur dieser beendet, der client läuft aber im hintergrund weiter
--> kann ich den client (+ die vier cores) einfach in der systemüberwachung abwürgen??


----------



## nfsgame (27. April 2009)

Du kannst das Terminal schließen und die VM herrunterfahren


----------



## klefreak (27. April 2009)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Du kannst das Terminal schließen und die VM herrunterfahren




naja, interessiert hätte es mich, da ich dann die möglichkeit habe die config des client zu ändern und ihn dann neu zu starten

ich lese im internet immerwieder von einem "Kill" befehl, ist es das was ich brauche, und wenn ja, wie muss ich ihn anwenden (passend zum FahClient eingerichtet laut tutorial??

mfg Klemens


----------



## Fate T.H (27. April 2009)

Naja der kill Befehl wird nur im zussamenhang mit der PID ausgeführt was man ansich
nur braucht wenn man keinen Oberfläche hat also im Textmodus arbeiten würde.

Problem an der sache ist das dabei aber die Core´s als Zombieprozesse bestehen bleiben,
keine schöne sache sowas.

Im Textmodus würde man dann so vorgehen :

1) ps -> Enter
2) PID raussuchen von jeweiligen Prozess
3) kill PID

Wenn keine reaktion darauf hilft der Holzhammer ^^

kill -9 PID


----------



## klefreak (27. April 2009)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> Naja der kill Befehl wird nur im zussamenhang mit der PID ausgeführt was man ansich
> nur braucht wenn man keinen Oberfläche hat also im Textmodus arbeiten würde.
> 
> Problem an der sache ist das dabei aber die Core´s als Zombieprozesse bestehen bleiben,
> ...




das kann ich aber dann so nicht im terminal verwenden?? (in dem auch der Client seine Meldungen bringt..)
also bleibt mir nur, dass ich nach einem checkpoint einfach über den prozessmanager die entsprechenden 5 Teile abwürge?

EDIT: hba einfach im laufenden Betrieb die Config des client verändert, gespeichert und danach die vm rebootet


----------



## Fate T.H (27. April 2009)

Hab es gerade ausprobiert bei mir spuckt er ne Fehlermeldung aus wenn du die Fah6 killst per Taskmanager.

Also kannste besser eben das Terminal schließen und neu öffnen.


----------



## klefreak (27. April 2009)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> Hab es gerade ausprobiert bei mir spuckt er ne Fehlermeldung aus wenn du die Fah6 killst per Taskmanager.
> 
> Also kannste besser eben das Terminal schließen und neu öffnen.



aber wenn ich das terminal per "exit" beende bleibt laut prozessmanager der client im hintergrund aktiv ?

-------------------------------------------------------------------

kann man einen geschlossenen Terminal (exit) wieder öffen um darin das noch laufenden programm anzuzeigen??

ich habe ja auf (x)ubuntu 9.04 upgegraded, vielleicht geht bei mir deshalb der befehl EXIT ??

ich schaffe es nicht, dass der Client (mit core a1) 100% auslastung macht (acuh im 8.1er xubuntu ging/geht das nicht???)

mfg


----------



## Fate T.H (27. April 2009)

Hmm diesen Befehl ignoriert er bei mir elegant wenn ich ihn eingeben in dem Terminal von Fah6.


----------



## klefreak (27. April 2009)

1. update oben

2. uch weis nicht woran es liegt, aber nach 2maligem logoff / logon benutzt nun der FAH client 100% anstelle der 80% Cpu leistung??
(hba zwischenzeitlich nur die schriftgröße im Terminal von 12 auf 10 verkleinert, aber das kann es ja nicht gewesen sein??

--> strange, würd mich interessieren was das gewesen sein könnte?


hatte grade einen FILE I/O error im client nun hat er sich ne neue wu mit core a2  geholt


----------



## DesGrauens (27. April 2009)

hi kann mir einer sagen was der grosse unterschied ist zwischen VMware Server und Parallels Server? 
oder anders rum, was wer besser um ein i7 920 auszulasten?


----------



## Fate T.H (27. April 2009)

Der einzige unterschied besteht wohl darin das man beim ParraServer 4 Kerne einer VM zuweisen kann.

Im Falle eines Core i7 mit 8 Threads bräuchte man 4 VMware (max. 2 Kerne/VM) Instanzen um ihn auszulasten
beim ParraServer nur 2 und somit vermutlich weniger RAM Verbrauch.

Fazit wirklich besser ist keiner ist wohl eher geschmacksache.


----------



## SilentKilla (1. Mai 2009)

Jetzt wo die Prüfungen vorbei sind, hab ich mich mal rangesetzt und mal Folding@Home auf einem "echten" Ubuntu installiert, welches sich nicht in einer VMware befindet.

Da hab ich mir auch mal die Mühe gemacht und versucht CUDA und den GPU Client zu installieren. Nach über ner halben Stunde und hunderten von Terminal-Zeilen hat dann auch endlich alles gefunzt.

Die Leistung war leider sehr, sehr ernüchternd. Ich hatte ja schon mal festgestellt, dass 2x SMP auf einem echten Linux nicht wirklich schneller sind, wie 2x VMware mit jeweils einem SMP Client. Jetzt kam noch hinzu, dass zwar 1 GPU Client schon ne brauchbare Leistung erreicht, dafür aber 2 ihre Leistung gegenseitig dritteln.

Mein größtes Problem war allerdings, dass ein flüssiges Arbeiten neben dem Falten nicht mehr möglich war, selbst der Mauszeiger stockte.  Von Videos ganz zu schweigen.

Fazit: So begeistert ich Anfangs von Linux war, so schnell ist die Begeisterung wieder verpufft. Linux mag vllt. sicherer sein wie Windows, aber an den Komfort und die Leistung von Vista kommt es nicht heran.


----------



## klefreak (2. Mai 2009)

da ich leider im Rumpeltread keine Antwort bekommen habe stelle ich hier nochmals eine Frage bezglich VM-Linux-Autostart



> ps: weis jemand wie man
> [GELÖST] A:über eine BAT ne spezifische VM starten kann und
> B:unter Linux auch den Foldingclient mit dem Hochfahren automatisch starten lassen kann (autostartordner...??? --> ./f ..???)
> 
> ...


----------



## PC-FAN-Anschluss (4. Mai 2009)

Bei mir funktioniert FaHMon nicht. Es startet sich einfach nicht.


----------



## klefreak (4. Mai 2009)

verwendest du fahmon in linux oder fahmon über windows ein einen freigegebenen ordner der VM (das habe ich und das ist auch extrem bequem!!)

mfg Klemens


----------



## PC-FAN-Anschluss (4. Mai 2009)

Werde ich versuchen. Wo erstellt man denn freigegebene Ordner und muss man dann den Clienten auch darein verschieben?


Wie funktioniert das?


----------



## CheGuarana (4. Mai 2009)

So, ich wollte alles so machen, nun bin ich jedoch bei der Weboberfläche, und weiss nicht in welches Verzeichnis die .iso muss. (Bei VMware)

Kann mir da jemand helfen?

EDIT: Sorry, habe das nun hinbekommen.


----------



## klefreak (4. Mai 2009)

UPDATE:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/folding-home-pcgh-team-70335/52747-vmware-ubuntu-mit-fahmon-auf-windows-ueberwachen.html

Hier gibt es die Anleitung zu

1: FAHMon Freigabe für Überwachung des VM-Linux-SMP unter Windows
2: Autostart der VMWare Workstation/Player... per Batchdatei
3: Autostart des Linux-SMP Client unter Xubuntu

mfg KLemens


----------



## CheGuarana (5. Mai 2009)

Aslo, noch ein anliegen dazu.
Ich habe alles nach anleitung gemacht, doch in 10min schafft das evtl max. 300steps.
Ich habe grund zu annahme, dass sich dass nicht lohnt.
Ich glaube ich schaffe die Deadline nicht...


----------



## PC-FAN-Anschluss (5. Mai 2009)

Mir erscheint der CPU-Client für Linux irgendwie so langsam. Ich weiß nicht, ob ich den richtig konfiguriert habe. Ich habe keinen Parameter angegeben, weil ich aus Vista weiß, dass der SMP-Modus für mich nichts ist, da der eine zu schnelle Fälligkeit hat. Oder ist der in Linux bedeutend schneller? Für mich lohnt es sich nur, wenn es ausreicht, täglich eine Stunde zu Falten.


----------



## CheGuarana (5. Mai 2009)

Bei mir bringt er nichtz, noch nicht, evtl macht er bei meinem Server dann Sinn.


----------



## klefreak (5. Mai 2009)

@pc_Fan-anschluss und TOXY

auf meinem C2D E6850 @3,6ghz brauche ich ca 10min / Prozent also ca 1000min=16h, die Deadline von so einem Projekt beträgt 3tage, also 72h

richtig bringen tut sich der LINUX SMP und nur der SMP Client (wegen des speziellen nur unter Linux verfügbaren Cores A2) nur bei ausreichender Faltzeit (also alles was in Richtung 24/7 geht)

wenn ihr also den Rechner weniger lange anlasst wird sich das Ganze mit der VM leider nicht lohnen.

mfg KLemens

ps: bei sehr geringer Zeit / Tag würde ich eher der Punkte wegen zusätzlich zum GPU Client für jeden core einen normalen Windows CPU Console Client konfigurieren, welche dann einfach dank längerer Deadline (~23tage; 4min/Prozent) für euch besser geeignet sind.

mfg KLemens

ps: 
@Toxy 
bei einem 24/7 laufendem Server kann man dann schauen ob sich mit dem (athlon 44xx???) die Deadlines ausgehen.. !!

@pcfananschluss:
wenn du den client nicht nach HOW To configuriert hast dann kann es sein, dass er bei dir nur als normaler cpu client faltet, da kannst du dann wie oben beschrieben mangels des CORE A2 (linux smp) auch lieber einen normalen WIN CPU client verwenden


----------



## CheGuarana (5. Mai 2009)

Naja, muss ich halt schauen, evtl reicht später das Geld auch noch für eine Trpple-Core, oder einen Phenom (II).


----------



## caine2011 (6. Mai 2009)

also von meinem standpunkt lohnt sich der x2 7850 black sehr:
mein 940er black macht auf 3,0ghz 1900ppd und der 7750@3,0 1500ppd


----------



## CheGuarana (6. Mai 2009)

Mal sehen, die neue AMD Roadmap sieht vielversprechend aus.
Vorerst reciht für 24/7 der 4400+.
Was frisst der 7850?


----------



## caine2011 (6. Mai 2009)

auf 
3,0 ghz ich denk mal 75watt, aber ich habe kein strommessgerät da ich für strom eh nichts bezahle


----------



## CheGuarana (6. Mai 2009)

Da hastes gut...23cent/kwh.
Naja, verbraucht denn der 4400+ entscheidend weniger?


----------



## caine2011 (7. Mai 2009)

eigentlich nicht, aber du kannst ja erst mal schauen was der so an ppd bringt(meine werte waren vom normalen windows smp)


----------



## DesGrauens (7. Mai 2009)

hab mal ne frage, beim install von vmserver kann man wählen zwischen nat und bridged. was ist der unterschied? blick das nicht ganz


----------



## nfsgame (7. Mai 2009)

Beim einen funktioniert das Inet auf der VM beim anderen nicht . Ist merkwürdig geregelt, da man auch beim NAT auf die VM zugreifen kann (per Netzwerk) aber ist nunmal so .


----------



## DesGrauens (7. Mai 2009)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Beim einen funktioniert das Inet auf der VM beim anderen nicht . Ist merkwürdig geregelt, da man auch beim NAT auf die VM zugreifen kann (per Netzwerk) aber ist nunmal so .




thx, wo muss ich die iso von xubuntu ablegen das sie mir vm anzeigt?


----------



## crackajack (7. Mai 2009)

DesGrauens schrieb:


> hab mal ne frage, beim install von vmserver kann man wählen zwischen nat und bridged. was ist der unterschied? blick das nicht ganz


Bei Bridged ist es so als ob die VM ein echter PC wäre. Wird also in einem Netzwerk als Rechner angezeigt.
NAT tut so als ob die VM bloss eine Anwendung wäre. Intern bekommt es vom VMware-Dienst eine eigene IP, nach außen ist es aber die von Windows. (so ähnlich wie ein Proxy fürs Netzwerk, wo außen auch nur die Proxy-IP angezeigt wird.)



DesGrauens schrieb:


> thx, wo muss ich die iso von xubuntu ablegen das sie mir vm anzeigt?


In VMware kannst du mit "Add Datastore" den Pfad einstellen/ändern.


----------



## steffen0278 (8. Mai 2009)

Ich habe es auf NAT stehen und es läuft alles. Internet, Netzwerk.


----------



## DesGrauens (8. Mai 2009)

so hab jetzt alles soweit eingerichtet, würde jetzt gern das -smp an die exe anknüpfen. weis einer wie das geht bzw. kann mir einer das diktieren?


----------



## crackajack (8. Mai 2009)

Entweder in der Zeile des Howtos:
_echo "./fah6 $* &" > f
->
__echo "./fah6 *-smp* $* &" > f_

Oder du hängst das -smp fix ran, in der config (so wie ich es im HowTo eig. vorgesehen habe, weil es imo einfacher ist).
Wenn nach additional parameters gefragt wird, kannst du es eingeben.


----------



## PC-FAN-Anschluss (8. Mai 2009)

Erklärung Unterschied zwischen NAT und Bridged:
Nat ist eine virtuelle Internetverbindung, die die gleiche IP-Adresse des echten Computers. Bei bridged wird ein virtuelles Netzwerk zwischen dem virtuellen Server und dem Computer gemacht. Der Internetzugang erfolgt über den Computer.


----------



## Player007 (10. Mai 2009)

Habe ein großes Problem 

Wollte das mit Xubuntu heute auch testen, also habe ich, mit Hilfe von nfsgame, alles eingerichtet. Dies klappte auch wunderbar.
Das Problem war nur, das ich kein System starten konnte, weil VMware immer gesagt hat, ich hätte keinen 64Bit Prozessor 
Ich nutze aber Windows Vista 64Bit und Xubuntu auch in 64Bit, müsste eig. perfekt funktionieren.
CPU ist ein Q8200, also auf jeden Fall 64Bit, nur kein VT, ist aber bei VMware nicht wichtig.

Gruß


----------



## Fate T.H (10. Mai 2009)

Player007 schrieb:


> CPU ist ein Q8200, also auf jeden Fall 64Bit, nur kein VT, ist aber bei VMware nicht wichtig.
> 
> Gruß



Tja da sagt aber die Anleitung vom VMware was anderes :

Workstation 5.5 and higher and VMware Server (all versions) support virtual machines with 64-bit guest operating systems only on host computers that have one of the supported 64-bit processors:

AMD Athlon 64, Rev.D or later
AMD Opreron, Rev.E or later
AMD Turion 64, Rev.E or later
AMD Sempron, 64-bit-capable revision D or later
*Intel EM64T VT-capable processors*


----------



## crackajack (11. Mai 2009)

Stimmt leider. Hab mir eingebildet das bloß wenige CPUs keine Virtualisierungsunterstützung hätten und daher gar nicht auf einen Hinweis gedacht, aber das scheint ja doch etwas sporadischer zu sein.
Hab das mal etwas im Eingangspost ergänzt.


----------



## Player007 (11. Mai 2009)

Das heißt das 32Bit funktioniert?
Wieso braucht man dann bei 64Bit VT?

Gruß


----------



## crackajack (11. Mai 2009)

VMware: 32 oder 64bit, völlig egal, Hauptsache VT
Parallels: 64 bit only und VT


hmmm... hatte gehofft das die beiden Spalten das schon gut darstellen würden?


----------



## steffen0278 (12. Mai 2009)

Nach einigen testen kam ich zum Schluß, das durch dein Einsatz eines CPU Clients meine GraKa PPD in den Keller ging. Statt ca 11000 PPD mit GPU only habe ich jetzt MIT CPU Client (Linux) nur noch 6000 PPD insgesamt.


----------



## crackajack (12. Mai 2009)

steffen0278 schrieb:


> Nach einigen testen kam ich zum Schluß, das durch dein Einsatz eines CPU Clients meine GraKa PPD in den Keller ging. Statt ca 11000 PPD mit GPU only habe ich jetzt MIT CPU Client (Linux) nur noch 6000 PPD insgesamt.


Also doch nicht nur bei mir so.

hmmm.... muss also wirklich jeder selber testen ob das bei ihm was bringt oder eher die ppd insgesamt reduziert.

Ich lasse auch nur eine VM (=zwei der vier Kerne) laufen, da ich sonst Einbrüche bei der GPU habe.


----------



## klefreak (12. Mai 2009)

das problem ist, dass es derzeit außer mit PRIFINITY keine möglichkeit gibt, dass die CORE11.exe ne höhere Priorität als die VMWare bekommt, daher kommt dann auch der PPD einbruch

das "Slightly Higher" ist eine zu niedrige Priorität, da sie offizioll immer noch "LOW" ist
das Starten des Client über ne Patch datei auf "Normal" beeinflusst leider nur die FAH.exe und nicht die CORE.exe
PRefinity lauft bei mir nicht rund, würde aber das händische Prioritätsverändern nach jedem neuen WU beginn ersetzen.

--> ohne Manuelle Prioritätskontrolle 2600ppd(CPU) 600ppdGPU
--> mit manueller prioritätskontrolle 2550ppd CPU 1300ppd GPU

--> ich denke mal, dass auch bei euch hier das Problem zu suchen ist

mfg KLemens

http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=50&t=9719  hier der passende Tread zum Thema "erweiterte Prioritätseinstellung" im Foldingforum, leider sehen dort manche ADMINS (bruce) nicht ganz ein wofür ein solches Feature gut sein soll..


----------



## Invidious (13. Mai 2009)

Hab mir jetzt auch mal VMware+ Xbuntu64/F@H installiert, was mir noch nicht ganz klar ist wo muss ich smp bzw. -verbosity 9 setzen , unter Windows ist es ja in der Verknüpfung, aber bei Xbuntu64 hab ich kein Plan?! 

  Es läuft grad Project  4438 und er braucht 10min für 1%, viel zu lahm wie ich finde unter Vista 64 erledigt der Phenom II X4 es in nur 8min  und die Auslastung mit 2x Gpu Client + 1x Xbuntu64 SMP-Client ist auch nur bei 37%, liegt ja wahrscheinlich an dem Fehlen von smp bzw. -verbosity?!


----------



## Fate T.H (13. Mai 2009)

Ganz einfach entweder du startest den klient wie folgt

./fah6 -smp -verbosity 9

oder du machst einmal

./fah6 -configonly

Beantwortest die Fragen bist zu dem Punkt wo er fragt ob du die Advanced Settings ändern möchtest.
Da sagts du ja und beantwortest weiter die Fragen bis zu dem Punkt kommst -> Additional client parameters []?

da kannste dann eingeben -> -smp -verbosity 9

und beantwortest die letzten fragen.

Durch die zweite option wird der Klient immer mit -smp -verbosity 9 aufgerufen auch wenn du nur ./fah6 eingibst.


Project 4438 ist keine SMP WU die haben nämlich die nummern 2669,2670,2671,2675,2676,2677


----------



## Invidious (13. Mai 2009)

@AM-Subaru 

Vielen Dank für deine ausführliche Antwort , jetzt funzt es richtig Project 2669 mit 50% Auslastung und 8min für 1% und das mit nur zwei Kernen, unter Vista 64 brauchte ich dazu alle 4 Kerne, sehr geil


----------



## Invidious (14. Mai 2009)

So jetzt hab ich noch ein Problem das Project 2669 ist fertig es wurde auch gesendet allerdings ist der Client jetzt seit einiger Zeit ohne Arbeit!

Anzeigen tut er folgendes:

[17:31:04] + Attempting to send results 
[May 14 17:31:04 UTC]


[17:31:04] - Reading file work/wuresults_02.dat from core

[17:31:05]   (Read 25872068 bytes from disk)
[17:31:05] Connecting to http://171.64.65.56:8080/

[17:31:06] Posted data.

[17:31:06] Initial: 40AB; - Successful: assigned to (171.64.65.56).

[17:31:06] + News From Folding@Home: Welcome to Folding@Home

[17:31:06] Loaded queue successfully.

[17:31:06] Connecting to http://171.64.65.56:8080/

[17:31:17] Posted data.

[17:31:17] Initial: 0000; - Receiving payload (expected size: 4836776)


Vielleicht hat ja jemand ne Idee


----------



## klefreak (15. Mai 2009)

schau mal ob du im Linux ein funktionerendes Internet hast?? (firefox)
als zweites kannst du über APPLICATION/SYSTEM/SYSTEMÜBERWACHUNG schauen ob die neue WU schon runtergeladen wurde --> bei mir sinds da üftmals größere Bröcken !
ansonsten hilft eventuell ein Neustart der VM

ps: wenn du den Client eventuell in der CONFIG bearbeitest, könntest du neben -SMP auch noch ein "-verbosity 9" einfügen, dann bekommt man mehr infos in Fahmon.. !!

so schaut das gleiche bei mir aus: 
(das Rotmarkierte kommt auch bei dir vor !!)



> [18:35:58] + Attempting to send results [May 14 18:35:58 UTC]
> [18:35:58] - Reading file work/wuresults_08.dat from core
> [18:35:59]   (Read 25892677 bytes from disk)
> [18:35:59] Connecting to http://171.64.65.56:8080/
> ...


----------



## Invidious (15. Mai 2009)

@klefreak 

   Danke für die Antwort, also der Client arbeitet wieder! 
Es sind anscheint wirklich so große Brocken die er sich herunterlädt, bei mir allerdings mit nur 8 kB/s. 

Deswegen dauert das so lange, ich hatte in den Optionen auch Big angegeben und -SMP und -verbosity 9" sind auch einfügt. 
Internet funktioniert auch über Linux allerdings hab ich hier nur Dsl-Light und wenn ich im Windows surfe reicht es scheinbar nur noch für 8 kB/s von insgesamt 45 kb/s. 

Ich werde mal nicht surfen wenn er wieder laden will und das ganze beobachten, um 12:12 Uhr will der Phenom ja schon wieder Arbeit.


----------



## klefreak (15. Mai 2009)

naja, bei mir greift er auch über die VM auf die volle internetgeschindigkeit zurück, da wird bei dir das Problem eher an langsamen Servern bei Stanford liegen, als dass dein INet zu langsam wäre 

aber schön zu hören, dass sich was tut

mfg KLemens


----------



## crackajack (15. Mai 2009)

klefreak schrieb:


> da wird bei dir das Problem eher an langsamen Servern bei Stanford liegen, als dass dein INet zu langsam wäre


Denk ich auch. Hab mich bei den ersten WUs auch gewundert das nach dem Beenden der WU alles "ewig" steht. Derweil war der halt noch mit Upload beschäftigt. Hab halt zweimal die VM neugestartet bevor ich das kapiert habe.^^
Beim Win-SMP dauert das glaube ich nie solange.


----------



## Invidious (15. Mai 2009)

@crackajack 

Dann bin ich ja beruhig das ich nicht der einzige bin, aber es funktioniert wenigstens auch wenn's etwas dauert! 

Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass es beim Win-SMP Client nie so lang gedauert hat, aber die Performance von VMware u. Xubuntu64 ist echt Wahnsinn 3112 PPD und das mit nur 2 Kernen


----------



## nfsgame (15. Mai 2009)

Was für ne CPU hast du denn?


----------



## Invidious (15. Mai 2009)

@nfsgame

Bei mir läuft ein Phenom II X4 940, wenn ich die beiden anderen Kerne noch dazu schalte sind bestimmt über 6000 PPD mit der CPU möglich! 

Aber so wie das jetzt im Moment ist, ist es eigentlich Perfekt und vernünftig arbeiten kann man auch noch, ohne das die Folding-Leistung einbricht...


----------



## CheGuarana (15. Mai 2009)

@ Individous: Dürfte man erfahren was du genau gemacht hast?
Ich auch will 6000 mit meinem PHII940!!!


----------



## nfsgame (15. Mai 2009)

Toxy schrieb:


> @ Individous: Dürfte man erfahren was du genau gemacht hast?
> Ich auch will 6000 mit meinem PHII940!!!


Linux SMP .


----------



## Invidious (15. Mai 2009)

@Toxy 

 Na klar, also erstmal die groben Daten meiner läuft mit 3711Mhz bei 1.488V und das wichtige beim Phenom ist der NB Frequency diese ist bei mir 2800Mhz bei 1.425V,das vergessen viele 

Würde zwar auch mit 3900Mhz gehen aber das macht er keine 12 Std. dann stürzt er mir ab und der gute Phenom soll standfest sein.  Damit läuft er auch 24 Std. und mehr stabil 


Probier das mal aus das sollte eigentlich schon reichen um mit zwei Kernen ordentlich zu Punkten 

Ich werd mir am Wochende mal die Mühe machen und einen zweiten Xubuntu64 Client zum laufen bringen mal schauen ob er die 6000PPD auch wirklich schafft.


----------



## Muschkote (20. Mai 2009)

Hallo, meine Frage ist für einige vieleicht ein Lacher aber wie lautet der Befehl in Xubuntu unter Vmware um den SMP-Clienten ordentlich zu schließen? Unter Windows ist das ja mit Strg + C gemacht.


----------



## nfsgame (20. Mai 2009)

Ich klick in der Webbansicht von VMWare immer auf "Stop". Dann wird der komplette VM ordnungsgemäß beendet.


----------



## Muschkote (20. Mai 2009)

Und die aktuell laufende WU nimmt keinen Schaden oder Verlust dadurch?


----------



## nfsgame (20. Mai 2009)

Nein, läuft alles super weiter wenn man die VM wieder startet.


----------



## Muschkote (20. Mai 2009)

Ok, danke dir für die schnelle Antwort, dann kann ich ja schnell meine Windows SMP-WU noch fertig falten lassen um keine Faltzeit zu verschenken. Da ich "nur" einen 3 Kerner besitze würde ich sonst die Deadline nicht schaffen.


----------



## Invidious (21. Mai 2009)

@Muschkote

   Einfach im Terminal* pkill fah6* eingeben dann wird alles richtig runtergefahren und im Anschluss wenn Xubuntu beendet werden soll *sudo halt* eingeben, anschließend  mit deinem Passwort für Xubuntu bestätigen und schon fährt Xubuntu64 runter


----------



## DesGrauens (24. Mai 2009)

hi, bin nach drei wochen urlaub auch mal wieder da und kann mich wieder meinem sorgenkind linux smp widmen. hab das problem das wenn ich mein client starten möchte, er mir sagt, das der client nur 64bit unterstützt. Hab aber 64x linux laufen


----------



## klefreak (25. Mai 2009)

hast du auch alle erweiterungen des client laut HowTo installiert (diese emt64 erweiterung für linux...)


bzw die firtualisierungsfunktionen deines prozessors im BIOS aktiviert?? ansosnten kann es bei 64bit zu problemen kommen

mfg Klemens


----------



## DesGrauens (29. Mai 2009)

danke klefreak, 
hat geklappt. hab jetzt 2 vm clients am laufen und würde sie gern über win mit fahmon überwachen. das howto von klefreak hat leider nicht geholfen weil ich eine netzwerk verbindung nur über nat bekomme. ist es überhaupt möglich fahmon einzurichten über nat?


----------



## Fate T.H (29. Mai 2009)

Einfach ausprobieren ob es geht sofern du die Ordner freigegeben hast in der Linux-VM


----------



## DesGrauens (30. Mai 2009)

AM-subaru, wieviel ppd spuckt dein i7 mit 3.7ghz im schnitt so aus? meiner läuft noch im standart takt. steigt der ppd mit der mhz zahl gleichermassen?


----------



## Fate T.H (30. Mai 2009)

Mein i7 läuft bei 3,5GHz @ 8 Threads und spuckt durchschnittlich 8,5k - 8,9k PPD ( 2x 4 Kern Linux-VM ) aus.

Ob der gleichmässig steigt mit höherem Takt kann ich nicht sagen da meiner nie im Standardtakt lief.

Was spuckt den deiner aus im Standardtakt des würde mich interessieren da ich
mit einem XEON-System auf Nehalem Basis am liebäugeln bin.


----------



## DesGrauens (30. Mai 2009)

hab grad am laufen 2x xubuntu smp. da spuckt er mir um die 5500ppd aus. aus deinem text entnehme ich das man die anderen kerne auch voll einsetzen kann. ich installiere jetzt noch mal 2 smp. mal schauen wie die ppd dan sind. hast da keine probleme mit dem gpu klient? cpu auslastung ist bei mir mit 2smp+2gpu ~52% bei weitern 2 smp kann ich mir vorstellen das das system sehr träge wird.

@sehe grade das der turbo-modus auf dauerbetreib umgestellt hat läuft also mit 2,8ghz


----------



## Fate T.H (30. Mai 2009)

Habe momentan keine GPU am laufen da ich ne HD4870 besitze und es sich damit nicht rentiert.
Das wird sich erst so in 2-3 Wochen ändern wenn die andere GraKa da ist.

Ja man kann die virtuellen Kerne auch ganz normal nutzen und geben einen schönen PPD schub.


----------



## nfsgame (31. Mai 2009)

@AM-Subaru: Was hast du denn für ne Graka bestellt?


----------



## Fate T.H (31. Mai 2009)

Noch hab ich nix bestellt bekomm ja auch nur einmal im Monat Geld ^^"

Werde mir vorrübergehend eine GTX275 kaufen bis der GT300 draußen ist oder der RV870 mal schauen nö.


----------



## DesGrauens (31. Mai 2009)

sehr gute wahl, hab auch eine macht auch ordentlich punkte, für ihr geld.


----------



## klefreak (1. Juni 2009)

hat sich das schon wer angeschaut ??

Folding Forum • View topic - new public beta client for linux, now 6.24

hab leider derzeit keinen PC zur Verfügung ;(


----------



## DesGrauens (1. Juni 2009)

bei mir läuft die beta, bis jetzt ohne probleme aber auch ohne ppd zuwachs zum smp6.02. 

hab die beta am laufen weil ich komischerweise probleme mit dem smp6.02 hatte, warum auch immer.


----------



## Muschkote (2. Juni 2009)

@DesGrauens

Deine ca. 12000ppd halte ich für sehr unwarscheinlich! Vieleicht solltest du mal ein paar Prozentpunkte weiter falten lassen, bis "normale" Werte und keine "geschätzten" angezeigt werden.


----------



## DesGrauens (2. Juni 2009)

Muschkote schrieb:


> @DesGrauens
> 
> Deine ca. 12000ppd halte ich für sehr unwarscheinlich! Vieleicht solltest du mal ein paar Prozentpunkte weiter falten lassen, bis "normale" Werte und keine "geschätzten" angezeigt werden.



ist natürlich wu abhängig.
bei den 1880wu´s macht er tatsächlich 12000ppd und das vom ersten bis zum letzten prozent.

leider auch nur bei den 1880 wu´s. hier mal meine jetzige ppd ausbeute mit den 768 wu´s.


----------



## Galakt0r (24. Juni 2009)

hi,
beeinträchtigt der linux smp den unter windows laufenden gpu client?
hab nur ein x2 7750 und eine hd4850 die je nach wu ca. 15-25% die cpu belastet. 
wie kann ich mein system maximal ausreizen, der rechner läuft 24/7.

gruß


----------



## CheGuarana (24. Juni 2009)

Du musst einfach die Prorität des FPU Clienten höhr setzten, dann ist das FAST perfekt.

Wenn du die CPU von der GPU entlasten willst, kannst du es mal mit Flush_interval probieren!


----------



## klefreak (26. Juni 2009)

die Leistung deiner Graka wird zwar leicht gesenkt (weil ja die vm die ganze leistung haben will  ) aber mit prifinity kannst du deinem core11.exe (von der gpu) eine höhere priorität zuweisen, so dass die vm nur den rest nimmt, dadurch sollten deine ppd schon deutlich merkbar ansteigen !!

mfg Klemens


----------



## Green_Raptor (26. Juni 2009)

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich habe ein kleines Problem. Hab jetzt alles soweit installiert, Xubuntu läuft. Aber irgendwie bekomme ich ums verrecken kein Netz in der virtuellen Maschine. Gibts da irgendwie einen kniff? der network adapter steht auf NAT. 
Die Donäne kann ich auch sehen, sehe da aber nur den eigenen rechner. proxy ist eingestellt..... so langsam gehen mir die ideen aus. oder kann es sein das linux nicht mit einer windows domäne kompatibel ist. 
Bitte um hilfe.
Danke.

Grüße
Green Raptor


----------



## nfsgame (26. Juni 2009)

Um mit Linux in eine Windows Domäne zu gelangen musst du "Samba" installieren (im Paketmanager ).
Ansonsten musst du als Netzwerkemulationstyp "NAT" einstellen.


----------



## Green_Raptor (26. Juni 2009)

ok das beantowrtet schon ma die frage warum es nicht geht. 
sorry bin in sachen linux blutiger anfänger. packetmanager ist wahrscehinlich sowas wie nichtinstallierte packete die im ubuntu schon drin sind?! und wo finde ich den. hab schon mal ein wenig bestöbert und nichts gefunden.


----------



## nfsgame (26. Juni 2009)

Bin gerade nicht zuhause, wenn ich wieder da bin lad ich dir ne kleine, bescreenshotete (xD) Anleitung hoch .


----------



## Green_Raptor (26. Juni 2009)

das wäre super. dankeschön.


----------



## Fate T.H (26. Juni 2009)

Green_Raptor schrieb:


> packetmanager ist wahrscehinlich sowas wie nichtinstallierte packete die im ubuntu schon drin sind?! und wo finde ich den. hab schon mal ein wenig bestöbert und nichts gefunden.



Nicht ganz der Packetmanager ist eine auflistung aller bekannten und kompatiblen Programme/Dienste egal ob sie schon installiert sind oder auch nicht.

Soweit ich weiß nennt sich der Packetmanager bei Debian und seine ableger ja (X)Ubuntu is so einer "Synaptic".


Tante edit :

Was du auch machen kannst ist folgendes dazu brauch man nicht den Packetmanager.

- Ein Terminal (Shell, Konsole nenn es wie du möchtest) öffnen.
- Wenn du als root angemeldet bist das eingeben -> apt-get install samba smbfs
- Wenn du als normaler User angemeldet bist das eingeben -> sudo apt-get install samba smbfs ( oder falls es den Befehl sudo nicht kennt -> su apt-get install samba smbfs ) und mit root password bestätigen.


----------



## Green_Raptor (2. Juli 2009)

Nach viel tüftelei hat es nun enldich geklappt. Beide virtuelle Maschinen (Xubuntu64) laufen. 

Eine frage hab ich aber trotzdem noch. Die CPU (Phenom II X4 940) ist mit 2 vituellen smp clients nicht voll ausgelastet. Muss das so sein, oder kann ich da noch einen client laufen lassen, oder stimmt das was nicht.... komisch, komisch....



> -smp unter _Additional client parameters []?_ nicht vergessen (-verbosity 9 ist auch nicht verkehrt)
> _echo "./fah6 $* &" > f_
> _chmod +x f
> _


Mir ist noch was eingefallen. Diese Zeilen hatte ich vergessen. Aber wo finde ich die _Additional client parameters []? _wie stelle ich das ein? Ich denke mal die beiden Clients kommen sich gegenseitig in die quere. Deswegen der schlamassel. hehe


----------



## Fate T.H (2. Juli 2009)

Die fah6 mit dem Parameter -configonly starten.

Dann kommst du zu denn einstellungen wie Name, Team usw.
Einfach die Fragen beantworten bis die Frage kommt ->  Change advanced options (yes/no) [no]? 
Diese mit Ja beantworten dann kommen weitere Fragen wo auch die Additional client parameters []? mit bei ist.


----------



## klefreak (15. Juli 2009)

hallo!
hier mal ein kleines Update zum VM Falten für alle user mit mehr als 2 Kernen!

es gibt bei VMWare eine inoffizielle Möglichkeit auch 3 oder 4 Cores für eine VM zu nutzen, wie das geht ? na ganz einfach: (auszug aus nem PM schriftverkehr...)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hallo XXXXX!

ich verwende zwar win7, aber das sollte kein problem sein..

hast du am Speicherort deiner vm die entsprechende Configfile mit dem editor geöffnet.. (bei mir ist die ca 3kb groß
--> die besagten Variabeln sollten ziemlich am Anfang sein... ich kopier dir hier mal einfach den ganzen entsprechenden Anfangsteil meiner VM-configfile:

```
.encoding = "windows-1252"
config.version = "8"
[B]virtualHW.version = "7"[/B]
[B]numvcpus = "4"[/B]
vcpu.hotadd = "TRUE"
[B]maxvcpus = "4"[/B]
scsi0.present = "TRUE"
scsi0.virtualDev = "lsilogic"
memsize = "640"
scsi0:0.present = "TRUE"
scsi0:0.fileName = "XUbuntu 64-bit.vmdk"
...
...
...
```
diese oben markierten 3 Zeilen sollten in deiner Config sein, die werte solltest du dann dementsprechend abändern.. ( ACHTUNG: mehr als 4 cores geht nicht!!)
..........................................................................................
Welche Software verwendest du??
(ich verwende die VMWare Workstation *6.5*.2 !!; auch mit dem neuesten Player (2.5.x oder so) sollte es funktionieren)

wenn du ebendiese Version verwendest, schau ob deine VM noch mit einer älteren  Version erstellt wurde und versuche sie über das Programm (in den vm optionen glaub ich; bei abgeschaltener VM) auf die neueste "hardware" upzugraden --> vm hardware 6 zu 6.5...

alternativ kannst du acuh versuchen einfach bei *virtualHW.version* nen 7er eintragen und auch die anderen beiden variabeln einzufügen...

mfg Klemens

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*UPDATE:*

habe grade das hier gefunden:

VMware 4 CPU Cores - How to Guide - [H]ard|Forum

anscheinend funktioniert es NICHT mit

VMWARE  Server 2xx
VMWare Player 2.5.x (standalone)

aber dafür mit:
*VMWare Workstation* 
und *Player 2.5* (der bei der workstaion dabei ist)

--> Möglichkeiten: (nicht von mir getestet !)

Trial der Workstation runterladen und diese benutzen...
Alternativ dann einfach den beiligenden PLAYER benutzen, der müsste ja dann auch nach ablauf der TRIAL-serial die workstation dateien benutzen (also quadcoretauglich bleiben..)??

mfg KLemens
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## crackajack (27. Juli 2009)

Irgendjemand mit VirtualBox unterwegs?

Bin grad beim installieren und mit 4 Kernen ist das sehr instabil. Das Update durfte ich schon mehrfach abschießen, weil es eingefroren ist. Nun mit einem Kern läuft's prima durch. Mal gucken ob es nachher wieder mit mehr Kernen stabil läuft. 2 könnte man ja probieren, 4 scheint das System zu überlasten.

Edit:
Mit 2 Kernen scheint der Client nun zu laufen. 4 ist wohl zu viel des guten.
Hab mir nur irgendwie Applications abgeschossen. Nun habe ich praktisch nur den Desktop und mit Mühe komme ich überhaupt zu einem Terminal.^^

Edit2:
5% geschafft: Performance sieht gut aus. Ev. sogar minimal besser als mit VMWare. Derzeit 2630ppd auf zwei Töpfen. Also circa das gleiche was ich mit dem Windows-SMP auf vier Zylindern bekomme.


----------



## Fate T.H (27. Juli 2009)

Ja Virtualbox ist sehr instabil sobald man versucht mehr als 1 Kern zu nutzen und das OS nicht auf den Namen XP hört.


----------



## crackajack (28. Juli 2009)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> Ja Virtualbox ist sehr instabil sobald man versucht mehr als 1 Kern zu nutzen und das OS nicht auf den Namen XP hört.


2 Kerne scheint's zu vertragen. Client lief durch und die zweite WU ist nun bei 25%. Mit Vista 64 Business!
Da Parallels noch instabiler läuft und sowieso alle paar Wochen eine Neuanmeldung für einen Key bräuchte, sowie ich mit VMWare hier keine Internetverbindung zu stande bekomme, ist es wohl eine gute Lösung. 2 Kerne weniger die heizen und dennoch gleiche Leistung.

Werde dann wohl das Howto erweitern. Vom Installieren und vom Platzverbrauch ist es toll und einfach.

Edit: zu früh gefreut, bei 38% ist nun Schluss und er bekommt die vier Prozesse nicht mehr hin: einer läuft auf 50% und die anderen gucken zu....
Werde dann noch mit Debian testen, aber das dürfte normalerweise keinen Unterschied bringen.


----------



## nfsgame (29. Juli 2009)

Ich bekomm irgendwie kein Internet in die VM. Hab jetzt mal Workstation ausprobiert.
Anpingen kann ich meinen Routingserver und die Fritzbox, aber Firefox bekommt keine Verbindung.

Edit: Auch Webseiten kann ich anpingen (DNS wird aufgelöst). Wenn ich den Client runterladen will löst er auch die IP von stanford.edu auf (171.67.216.7) aber er verbindet nicht.

Edit 2: Vergesst es . Man sollte auch gucken ob alle IPs zum (Lokalen)Server hin stimmen .


----------



## crackajack (30. Juli 2009)

Debian läuft seit gestern auf der Virtualbox. Eine WU ist durch, die zweite bei 15%. Mal sehen ob es diesmal eine zweite schafft.
Bisher geht es jedenfalls problemlos, im Gegensatz zu Xubuntu wo ja schon die Installation mehrere Anläufe brauchte, sowie das Update kaum ging und danach auch alles eher seltsam agierte.
Diesmal habe ich aber auch von Haus aus nur 2 Kerne gewählt und vorher auch noch Virtualbox frisch mit Kombatibilitätsmodus XP installiert.
Performance ist aber ident mit Xubuntu. 10min30s pro % -> 2630ppd

@AM-Subaru
Hast du es selber getestet, oder halt allgemein Feedback wegen instabil gelesen?
Das Programm wirkt nämlich sehr sympathisch. Kleine Installation, simple Optionen, irgendwie intuitiv.


----------



## Fate T.H (30. Juli 2009)

Wenn ich mich auf eines nicht wirklich verlasse dann sind es postings. Sie dienen mir zwar als
anhaltspunkte aber meist teste ich es selber sowie auch bei Virtualbox.

Von nicht startenden VM über hänger , springende mauszeiger bis hin zu nehm ich nicht hatte ich alles dabei.


----------



## crackajack (30. Juli 2009)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> Von nicht startenden VM über hänger , springende mauszeiger bis hin zu nehm ich nicht hatte ich alles dabei.


Also schlechter als bei mir.
Kann an dem i7 liegen. Den anzusprechen ist ja sicher wieder anders und SMP ist ja neu für die V-Box.

Ging Nested Paging bei dir? Wenn ich das richtig verstehe ist das ein Feature das AMD schon länger kann und das Performance bringen würde.
Der i7 hat es ja?  Wenn es wohl gar nicht wirklich ging, wirst du aber wohl kaum experimentiert haben.


Mal gucken wie sich Debian bei mir weiter verhält.


----------



## Fate T.H (30. Juli 2009)

Nun ob Nested Paging ging kann ich nicht beurteilen da ja so gut wie garnix ging. ^^

Hatte aber sehr viel ausprobiert APIC, Nested Paging, IDE/SATA usw. jeweils unter Windows 7 x64 sowie Windows Vista x64 leider ohne wirklichen erfolg.
Nun ja und bevor *ich* Windows XP installiere für ein VM Programm bastel ich lieber nen zweites i7 System zusammen auf dem native Linux läuft dann.


----------



## crackajack (31. Juli 2009)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> Nun ja und bevor *ich* Windows XP installiere für ein VM Programm bastel ich lieber nen zweites i7 System zusammen auf dem native Linux läuft dann.


Vor allem ist die Performance wohl eh nahezu ident. Und wenn du mit Parallels eh was funktionierendes hast, passt das ja.
Parallels ist mir aber wegen der kurzen Trialphase zu doof, außerdem läuft es bei mir instabil, und VMware bekommt wiederum keine Internetverbindung (jedenfalls auf diesem Rechner), von daher brauchte ich eine Alternative.


Debian scheint die Virtualbox gut zu vertragen. 2 Rechner seit gestern bzw. vorgestern im Betrieb und überhaupt kein Problem bisher. Ev. ist nur die GUI etwas wankelmütig in Zusammenarbeit mit der Virtualbox. Sofern es bis Montag so bleibt, passt es, denke ich.


Mit welchem Linux hast du probiert?
Arch Linux oder eher noch Debian sind imo leicht zu installieren, und vielleicht würden die wegen der standardmäßigen (bzw. eig. optionalen) GUI-losigkeit laufen.
Aber, wie gesagt, wenn du eh was laufendes hast, ist der Zeitaufwand die Sache kaum wert.


----------



## Fate T.H (31. Juli 2009)

Hatte Suse, Ubuntu und Debian benutzt aber mal schauen irgendwann die Tage nochmal versuchen.


----------



## crackajack (31. Juli 2009)

meh, nun ist die Box doch eingefroren und das beim Rechner der nicht mal nebenher benutzt wurde.
Wird wohl noch ein paar Updates brauchen bevor das so stabil läuft das es FAH verträgt.


----------



## Mr.Maison (3. August 2009)

Nabend allerseitz,

Ich hätte da nen Problem ziemlich am Anfang schon. Der Webacces klappt net. Nachdem ich hiermit: 





> Mögliche Fehlermeldung beim Start:
> The VMware Infrastructure Web Service at "http://localhost:8222/sdk" is not responding (Connection Refused).
> 
> The service may not be responding because hostd is too busy or because it is not running. Try again in a few moments or restart hostd.
> ...


 erfolg hatte. Erscheint jetzt "Login failed due to a bad username or password." Ich habe für diesen PC kein Passwort angelegt. Ist das vll. zwingend vorausgesetzt? Ich möchte das eigentlich nicht machen. Der PC muss nach dem drücken auf den Powerknopf automatisch hochfahren und alles starten. Was gibt es da für Möglichkeiten? -danke im vorraus-
Viele Grüße
Mr.Maison


----------



## Fate T.H (3. August 2009)

Leider kenn ich es nicht genau den VMware Server aber selbst wenn man den  Windows Account schützen musst ist es egal.
Windows beherscht auch den Auto-Login was dein problem des nur knöpfchen drücken behebt bei geschützen Acc´s^^


----------



## crackajack (4. August 2009)

Mr.Maison schrieb:


> Was gibt es da für Möglichkeiten?


Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das es so geht:
Einen weiteren Benutzeraccount anlegen. Ich glaube der braucht Adminrechte. Und dem gibst du halt ein Passwort. (Einfach leer verträgt es ja nicht?) Für den Windowsstart nimmst du halt deinen standardmäßigen pw-leeren Login und für vm-ware den anderen.

Bei vorhandenem zweiten Account musst du dann glaube ich in der Registry rumfummeln. (kA, vielleicht ginge es auch irgendwo in der Benutzerkontrolle)
Auto Logon, Windows XP, Vista, Benutzeranmeldung automatisch durchführen
Ev. braucht Windows aber dann auch ein richtiges Passwort und nicht einfach "". Macht dann ja aber keinen Unterschied für die Anmeldung, dann kannst du dir aber auch gleich den zweiten Account sparen.


----------



## ADGMike (5. August 2009)

thx crackajack.
Mit Deiner Anleitung habe ich den CPU Clienten unter VirtualBox einrichten können. XUBUNTU drauf, Admin, PW vergeben und dann auf automatische Anmeldung geklickt = einwandfrei, keine Abfragen mehr.
In den Voreinstellungen die Anzahl der Prozessoren auf 8 gesetzt, allerdings mit smp -8 ( rd. 7.700ppd, aber ) = Abstürze ( kann aber auch daran liegen, dass ich unter vista64 zusätzlich zu den beiden GTX295 auch den win-smp laufen ließ ). In der VirtualBox läuft f&h jetzt mit smp -4 mit rd. 5.700ppd, parallel dazu laufen 4 gpu clients unter vista64.
CPU Client unter Vista hat zwischen rd. 2.300 - 3.500ppd erreicht.

ähm. öhm, bevor "harte" Frage kommen - ich bin absoluter Linux Laie ( z.B.: Control C geht offensichtlich nicht unter Linux  )


----------



## Mr.Maison (10. August 2009)

Wäre das vll. interessant?



> VirtualBox 3.0.0 (released 2009-06-30)
> 
> This version is a major update. The following major new features were added:
> 
> * Guest SMP with up to 32 virtual CPUs (VT-x and AMD-V only; see chapter 3.7.2.2 of the user manual)


----------



## Stergi (12. August 2009)

ok  miene frage die hier stand hat sich erledigt -.-


----------



## Stergi (13. August 2009)

habe FahMon auf Xubuntu installiert aber es lässt sich über den starter nicht starten, woran kann es liegen?
wenn ich auf den starter klicke passiert nichts obwohl alles nach anleitung gemacht wurde


----------



## Fate T.H (13. August 2009)

Unter Xubuntu kann es zu problemen kommen mit dem starter, einfach eine neue Konsole öffnen und dort "fahmon" eingeben ohne "".


----------



## Stergi (16. August 2009)

es fehlte bei mir wohl noch eine Bibliothek ( libwxcurl) hab sie nachinstalliert und dann gings


----------



## Fate T.H (17. August 2009)

Ich denke eher das libcurl (libwxcurl wird nicht benötigt meines wissens) schon installiert war sonst könntest FahMon garnicht kompilieren.
Man sollte nur nach dem installieren von libcurl allerspätestens vor dem ersten start von FahMon einmal "sudo ldconfig" machen.
Der Befehl aktualisiert den Cache für die Runtime-Linker.


----------



## Galakt0r (4. September 2009)

hi, 
nachdem xUbuntu bei mir in vmware eine zeitlang gut gelaufen ist, hatte ich probleme mit der internetverbindung weil ich jetzt internet nur noch über vpn habe.
Also habe ich virtualbox installiert und alles klappte wunderbar, ja sogar etwas besser da ich 3 kerne für xubuntu freigeschaltet habe.
nach ca 2 wochen hat es plötzlich ewig für eine wu gebraucht, also hab ich die wu gelöscht und eine neue bezogen ohne besserung. dann habe ich den client neuinstalliert und auf einmal lädt er nur noch 32 bit statt den 64bit core. 
hat jemand eine idee woran das liegen könnte? hab kein bock wieder die vmware zu installieren.
gruß


----------



## Stergi (5. September 2009)

ICh hab auf der VM Xubuntu ein prob... miene LEiste oben ist verschwunden und ich bekomme sie nicht wieder ans laufen... und ich will der ne Feste netzwerkadresse zuweisen, wie mache ich das?


----------



## Gast3737 (6. September 2009)

kann fahmon nicht installieren:

das sagt er am Ende nach "make":
make[3] dav.lo Error 1
leaving direvtory ..fahmon/wxcurl/src'
und und..

was nu?
*
*


----------



## Fate T.H (6. September 2009)

Hmm hast du das Paket "wxgtk" installiert ?

Aber davon abgesehen brauchste FahMon nicht zu kompileren kannst doch per Netzwerk
übrwachen den Ordner.


----------



## Gast3737 (6. September 2009)

ja habe ich..habe linux auf vm nicht einem server..


----------



## Fate T.H (6. September 2009)

Joa da ist doch kein unterschied ob des Linux auf einem Server oder in einer VM rumackert.
In beiden Fällen kannste es ganz leicht über Netzwerk/FTP überwachen lassen.

z.B. so wie im Falle von Stergi -> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/folding-home-pcgh-team-70335/19803-rumpelkammer-pcgh-folding-home-thread-ii-549.html#post1073386


----------



## Filico (6. September 2009)

Ich versuche mich derzeit mit Virtualbox. Zuerst mit Ubuntu probiert. Leider gibts da noch ein paar Probleme, sobald man mehr als eine CPU in Virtualbox auswählt. Bei mir friert ständig die VM unter Ubuntu ein und dann ist nichts mehr zumachen.

Momentan bin ich mit Debian am Experimentieren. Bisher läufts sehr gut. Jetzt möchte ich aber noch den SMP-Client in der VM bei HFM.net hinzufügen. Ich weiß, dass ich dazu Samba brauch, um den F@h-Ordner in der VM freizugeben. Allerdings muss man bei Debian alles per Terminal machen und ich hab keinen Plan, was ich wo einstellen muss, damit ich in dem Windows-Host die Freigabe sehe.

Weiß da irgendeiner weiter?


----------



## Fate T.H (6. September 2009)

Virtualbox ist sehr Buggy solange man nicht XP 32-bit nutzt.

Samba ist etwas schwieriger zu handhaben als ein FTP-Server so wie ich die anleitung im oberen
Posting verlinkt habe.


----------



## nfsgame (6. September 2009)

Ich mag VMWare immer weiniger . Ich will die Console starten (also das ich den Virtuellen PC überhaupt sehe) aber er schmeißt nur ne Fehlermeldung mit "Unknown Failure" .


----------



## Fate T.H (6. September 2009)

Ich kann dich verstehen nfsgame.

Bei mir läuft das Programm zwar seit dem neuesten Update wieder aber irgendwie
bremst es stark aus meinen PC wenn ich dort 2 x 4-Kern laufen lasse.
Werd wohl wieder zurückwechseln zu dem ParraServer.


----------



## Filico (6. September 2009)

> Virtualbox ist sehr Buggy solange man nicht XP 32-bit nutzt.


muss ich dir zustimmen. Zumindest unter Debian x64 läufts jetzt halbwegs bei mir. Hab erstmal nur 2 CPUs in die VM gesteckt. Die sind sogar etwas schneller als meine 4 im Host. Ich werd noch ne weitere VM aufmachen und die restlichen 2 CPUs reinhauen. Mal sehen, wie sich das dann auf die CPU-Auslastung und auf meine PPD auswirkt.



> Samba ist etwas schwieriger zu handhaben als ein FTP-Server so wie ich die anleitung im oberen
> Posting verlinkt habe.


Habs mittlerweile auch schon mitbekommen 
Wenn ich nach deiner Anleitung für den FTP-Server vorgehe, bleib ich immer bei der Installation des vsftp-Pakets stehen. Offenbar gibts dieses Paket in Debian nicht. Hm, ....


----------



## Fate T.H (6. September 2009)

Doch doch das gibt es in Debian das kann ich dir versichern dafür nutze ich Debian schon zu lange 

Um es einfacher zu machen einfach mal im Terminal folgendes machen -> apt-get update

Damit aktualisierst du die Liste der zu Verfügung stehenden Pakete, spätestens danach sollte vsftp dabei sein.


----------



## Gast3737 (6. September 2009)

bis zu Punkt 9 der Beschreibung bin ich gekommen, der ftp wurde installiert, ip habe ich und nu?

jetzt muss ich das doch noch Fahmon bei bringen..

habe soweit deine Beschreibung befolgt, nur kann hfm.net den client nicht finden..


----------



## Fate T.H (7. September 2009)

Also wenn HFM.net den Ordner nicht finden kann deutet es hin auf evtl. eine falsche Pfadangabe
oder einen nicht aktiven FTP-Server.

Aktivität des FTP-Server kannste überprüfen wenn dich mit nem FTP-Klient versucht einzuwählen.

Für Falsche Pfadangabe sollte es ungefähr so aussehen dann.
Bei mir liegt der F@H Ordner in meinem Homeverzeichnis.


----------



## Stergi (7. September 2009)

ich habe ein problem mein VM SMT-Client kann nur auf den assign server zugreifen, wenn mein windows darauf schon zugegriffen hat, woran kann es liegen?


----------



## Filico (7. September 2009)

also wenn ich mich mit dem FTP-Server verbinde, dann bekomme ich im FF nur das hier zu sehen, siehe Anhang.

Müsste da jetzt nicht der Folding-Ordner erscheinen (bei mir heißt er "fah")?

Edit: Anscheinend hatte ich die Einstellung an der vsftpd.conf nicht gespeichert. Jetzt erkennt er zumindest den Client in HFM. Allerdings wechselt der Status von Stopped auf Offline und wieder zurück  Ein paar Werte werden auch nicht errechnet.


----------



## Stergi (8. September 2009)

wie ist denn deine aktualisierungsrate?


----------



## Fate T.H (8. September 2009)

Stergi schrieb:


> wie ist denn deine aktualisierungsrate?



Und vor allem wie steht es um seinen Client Time Offset ^^


----------



## Gast3737 (8. September 2009)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> Also wenn HFM.net den Ordner nicht finden kann deutet es hin auf evtl. eine falsche Pfadangabe
> oder einen nicht aktiven FTP-Server.
> 
> Aktivität des FTP-Server kannste überprüfen wenn dich mit nem FTP-Klient versucht einzuwählen.
> ...



Danke dir, meine Ordnerangabe war falsch jetzt geht es..du sag mal kann man eigentlich einfach eine VM(wenn es grade nicht läuft) kopieren, so dass man sich die zweite Installation einfach spart? geht das?


----------



## Stergi (8. September 2009)

ja das geht

steht in der anleitung auch erklärt


----------



## Fate T.H (8. September 2009)

Sollte problemlos gehen kann sein das du aber ein paar dateien editieren musst
da es sonst unschön ist wenn beide die gleichen namen für ihre VM nutzen.


----------



## Filico (10. September 2009)

> wie ist denn deine aktualisierungsrate?


1 Minute. Aber auch wenn ich die ein bissl raufsetze, bringts keine Änderung.

Selbst die Fahlog.txt von der VM kann ich in HFM öffnen. Ich bin genau nach Anleitung vorgegangen

Wo steckt der Fehler?


----------



## Fate T.H (10. September 2009)

Die rate ist zu niedrig stell sie mal hoch auf 10-15min. was mehr als ausreichend ist.


----------



## Stergi (18. September 2009)

ich habe ein problem, der CLient auf der VM kann sich komischerweise nur mit dem assign-server verbinden, wenn das Main-OS ( also windows) sich mit dem server verbunden hat -.- ( z.B. über den befahl tracert)


----------



## Stergi (19. September 2009)

sry wg doppelpost, aber kann mir einer bei meinem oben genannten problem helfen? danke


----------



## Julian Kruck (28. September 2009)

Bei mir funktioniert der link für die anleitung von parallels nicht?
würde des echt gern mal antesten...

kann man eigentlich auch die priorität der virtuellen maschine ändern? also z.b. ich habe 2 parallels laufen und laste den voll aus, aber jetz startet ne aufnahme und die braucht leistung unter windows, wie läuft das dann?

edit: oh sry, habs jetz gefunden, aber der erste link funzt tz ned...
des mit der priorität hat sich auch erledigt
also eigentlich alles


----------



## Julian Kruck (4. Oktober 2009)

Wie kann ich na fahmon installieren?
unter open suse gibts keine applications, und synaptec-paketverwatlung auch nicht...
wär dankbar für ne hilfestellung

und kann ich f@h unter linux auch automatisch starten lassen?
weil dann könnt ich ja die virtuelle maschine starten lasse und dann f@h und dann würd des alles perfekt laufen


----------



## Fate T.H (4. Oktober 2009)

Wer FahMon unter Linux haben möchte macht es frei nach der Linuxmethode -> Selbst ist der/die Mann/Frau.

Das schlagwort nennt sich -> Kompilieren ^^

Mal ernsthaft unter Linux gibt es FahMon nur als Source Code denn man selber Kompilieren muss
was aber ansich leicht ist wenn die nötigen Programmpakete vorher installiert sind.


----------



## nfsgame (4. Oktober 2009)

Oder für die Pfuscher: Wine drauf und die Windowsversion nutzen .


----------



## Fate T.H (4. Oktober 2009)

Um ihm nun endgültig durcheinander zu bringen könnte man es auch...
per Netzwerk überwachen...oder selber ausrechnen....oder....oder...oder...


----------



## Julian Kruck (4. Oktober 2009)

Haha
also vom compilen hab ich keine ahnung...is des erste mal dass ich unter linux arbeite
des mit wine hört sich gut an aber ntzwerk is sicher auch nicht schlecht, aber wird wohl nicht funktionieren wenn sich virtuelle maschine und pc die gleiche leitung teilen?
auf jeden fall mekr ich schon dass es um einiges schneller geht als unter windows


----------



## Fate T.H (4. Oktober 2009)

Also normal werden durch die VM-Programme dem Linux eine IP zugeteilt durch DHCP sonst könnte
es ja auch nicht nach Stanford telefonieren. Über die gleiche IP kann man auch den F@H Ordner überwachen sofern freigaben bestehen.


----------



## Julian Kruck (4. Oktober 2009)

Verwende aber Parallels! wie funzt na ordnerfreigabe unter linux?


----------



## nfsgame (4. Oktober 2009)

Samba per PAketmanager herunterladen und installieren
Unter Applicatios->system->Freigegebene Ordner "Entriegeln" und den Ordner auf die Liste hinzufügen
Unter Windows im Explorer die Verbindung per"\\IP-Adresse oder Hostname" herstellen
Anmelden mit Nutzer "root" und dem Festgelegten User-PW in der VM
In Fahmon hinzufügen
Spaß haben


----------



## Stergi (4. Oktober 2009)

und wie kann man dem VM eine feste IP geben? es nervt des ich dauernd bei meiner software in windoof die IP's umstellen muss...
und wie kann ich die "Taskleiste" in der VM aufrufen bei mir ist die irgendwie verschwunden...


----------



## nfsgame (4. Oktober 2009)

Nimm den Hostname. Hat den selben Effekt .


----------



## Stergi (4. Oktober 2009)

-.-  und wie ist er? 
und wie ist die antwort auf meine 2. frage?


----------



## Julian Kruck (5. Oktober 2009)

Habe samba heruntergelade(eins von mehreren???) aber find nix von wegen ordner freigeben...was meint ihr eigentlich immer mit applications? sind das die weiteren anwendungen?

und wie ist das mit autostart? hab mi mal bisschen in google shclau gemacht, da gehts ja nur übers coden und des hab ich gar ned drauf gibts nicht ne andere lösung?


----------



## JayxG (7. Oktober 2009)

erstmal ein grosses und dickes  & Thx für das geniale How-to!

hab es momentan auf meinem Zweitrechner(AMD Opteron 185@2.4GHz; DDR1-400; XP-32bit) unter VMWare am laufen bzw. am testen. Die zuerst installierte Xubuntu-64-8.10 lief jedoch alles andere als flüssig, und wurde daher recht schnell von der openSUSE 10.3 abgelöst. Einrichtung der VM, Installation des OS sowie deren Einbindung ins heimische Netzwerk klappten nach anfänglichen Schwierigkeiten unter SUSE- dank dieses Threads problemlos.   

Momentan läuft der Dual-Core-Opteron unter VM-Linux mit der gleichen Performance, wie mein X4 955 BE unter Win  bei den 1920Punkte Projekten: ~18min/frame bzw. %  (Is halt nur ´nen AMD)
Daher werde ich ab kommenden WE meinen PhenomII ebenfalls eine VM spendieren. Von der Installation einer zweiten VM, werde ich wegen fallender bzw. negativer Performance des Win-GPU-Clienten unter Vollast mal absehen.

Wo bekomme ich eigtl. das prog prifinity her?- hab da iwie keinen Link zu finden können. Ist schon doof wenn man mehrmals die Nacht aufstehen muss, um die Priorität des GPU-Cores zu ändern (blöde 353er- 1888er FTW!)

MfG Sebastian

EDIT: PriFinitty 2 - habs gegooogelt und gefunden^^- Link


----------



## nfsgame (8. Oktober 2009)

Mal ne kleine Frage:
Ist es möglich den Client in den Linuxautostart zu setzen? Also das man nur die VM starten muss und nix weiter? Autoanmelden ist klar, aber das Autostarten des Clients bekomm ich nicht gebacken *schäm*.


----------



## JayxG (9. Oktober 2009)

Ich glaub, mit dieser Frage bist nicht der einzige hier. *auch-schäm* 
Hab bereits mit Google, nach Autostart-Scripten "gefahndet" - allerdings bis auf den Autostart eines Game-Servers bzw. die Erstellung eigener Scripts unter SUSE (leider ist hier meine Erfahrung mit dem OS bzw. mein Englisch nicht ausreichend genug *noch-mal-schäm* ) nichts weiter finden können.

Hab mal hier im Forum ein Fred zum Thema aufgemacht -> Link

P.S. hab die Installation & Einrichtung des VMware Servers + openSUSE auf meinem 955er bereits gestern gemacht- und das gewünschte Ergebnis bekommen: ~11min/frame; ~2500ppd,

+ ~5500ppd (787erWU) =8000ppd; Durchschnittsverbrauch- 210W
+ ~5200ppd (1888erWU) =7700ppd; Durchschnittsverbrauch- 190W

MfG


----------



## klefreak (9. Oktober 2009)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/folding-home-pcgh-team-70335/19803-rumpelkammer-pcgh-folding-home-thread-ii-608.html#post1175270

VMWare Workstation 7RC !!


----------



## Stergi (13. Oktober 2009)

wie kann man eigendlich den clienten in den autostart von Xubuntu packen? am besten so, dass der im Terminal startet?


----------



## XHotSniperX (2. November 2009)

Habe gerade Notfred's Diskless Folding Client mit VMware Player 3 konfiguriert und es funktioniert sehr gut!

Für einen AMD-PC ist dieser Anfangswert garnichmal so übel.. :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=folding2vg3.jpg


----------



## The Master of MORARE (8. November 2009)

So Leute, ich habe auch mal ne Frage:

Als ich gerade VMware installiert habe und beim Schild angekommen war, in welches ich den Lizenzschlüssel einzugeben habe musste ich den Rechner notgedrungen neustarten.

Wie komme ich nun wieder zu dem Fenster?

Da stecken ja 100e von Mini-Anwendungen in den Installationsordnern, könnte es eine von denen sein?

Das Setup war ja insofern noch nicht richtig abgeschlossen, ich würde nur gerne das Entfernen und neu installieren umgehen. Fragen kostet ja nichts^^

Dankeschön, ich freu mich auf eure Vorschläge!


----------



## klefreak (8. November 2009)

welches vm-ware programm nutzt du?

unter vmware workstation gibts im menü ne "registartion" --> auch in der 7er RC version
der vmware player 3 muss nicht aktiviert werden
beim ESX server kann ich dir leider nicht weiterhelfen

mfg klemens


----------



## The Master of MORARE (8. November 2009)

In ein Menü komm ich nichtmal^^.
Ist der Server , allerdings brauche ich mich auch nicht zu wundern, hab ja schließlich mitten in der Installation, quasi beim eingeben des "CD-Keys" neugestartet. Anscheinend waren da nicht alle Dateien fertig gebastelt.


----------



## klefreak (9. November 2009)

dann wirst wohl um ne neu/reinstallation nicht rumkommen...

viel erfolg lg klemens

ps: musste auch huete mein vm linux neu machen da nach dem xubuntuupgrade auf 9.10 das teil nicht mehr wollte.. nun hab ich Ubuntu 9.10 (64bit!) genommen, geht eigentlich auch nicht schlechter


----------



## BiTbUrGeR (9. November 2009)

Super HowTo,

vorher smp windows ~ 2200 PPD

jetzt smp linux ~ 6098 PPD = + *177,18%* pwnz ^^ 


€:

   Projekt    : 2669
 Core       : SMP Gromacs CVS
 Frames     : 100
 Gutschrift : 1920 Punkte


 -- SMP -Linux --

 Minimale Frame-Dauer   : 4mn 26s - 6236.39 ppd
 Gemittelte Frame-Dauer : 4mn 41s - 5903.49 ppd
 Aktuelle Frame-Dauer   : 4mn 27s - 6213.03 ppd
 L3F-Frame-Dauer        : 4mn 32s - 6098.82 ppd
 Effektive Frame-Dauer  : 5mn 08s - 5385.97 ppd

*-> Overall = 16451 PPD*


----------



## JayxG (9. November 2009)

@The Master of MORARE: *Daumen-drück* und viel Erfolg ... das wird schon^^

@klefreak: wie läuft die Ubuntu 9.10- bringts ein ppd-Vorteil ... hab auch schon überlegt

@BiTbUrGeR: schaut gut aus  ... Linux SMP FTW!


----------



## Fate T.H (9. November 2009)

Für Linux SMP sollte man am besten nach wie vor Ubuntu 8.04 einsetzen da dieser noch den Kernel 2.6.24 nutzt
der Kernel von Ubuntu 9.10 ist schon nicht schlecht kommt aber noch nicht ganz an den vom 8.04 dran.


*-smp 8 @ VirtualBox @ 3,9GHz*
Project ID: 2669
Core: GROCVS
Credit: 1920
Frames: 100

Name: test 1
Path: \\FOLDING\folding1\
Number of Frames Observed: 2

Min. Time / Frame : 00:03:04 - 9015,7 PPD
Avg. Time / Frame : 00:03:05 - 8966,9 PPD


----------



## JayxG (9. November 2009)

@AM-Subaru: ~9k  ... alter Falter, das rockt ja richtig ... glaub dann probier ich die Tage mal wie es mit der 8.04 läuft ... dank dir für den Tip  *letztes-ppd´chen-aus-2CoreVM-rausdrück-will*

P.S. hab momt. den Kernel 2.6.22 unter openSUSE 10.3 am laufen


----------



## Fate T.H (9. November 2009)

Joa aber erwarte bitte nicht alzu große Sprünge denn der Kernel wurde erst nach dem 24er richtig schlecht und besserte sich erst wieder mit der 30er/31er Version.

Was die 9k angehn sind se nicht schlecht wenn man bedenkt das es keine native ausführung ist von Linux.
Das gleiche Projekt macht bei mir sofern ich Linux native ausführe knapp nen 1k mehr an PPD wozu ich aber derzeit kein nerv habe. ^^"


----------



## JayxG (9. November 2009)

Soll eher ein ausloten des noch machbaren sein xDD

P.S. wenn schon Linux- dann in einer VM, so klappt das falten + zocken gleichzeitig^^


----------



## The Master of MORARE (9. November 2009)

JayxG schrieb:


> Soll eher ein ausloten des noch machbaren sein xDD
> 
> P.S. wenn schon Linux- dann in einer VM, so klappt das falten + zocken gleichzeitig^^


 
Du lässt ja auch noch nen oder gar zwei Kerne trocken .


----------



## JayxG (9. November 2009)

hauptsache der macht mehr pts. als mit dem lahmen winSMP bzw. dem A1 Core, und verbrät nicht ganz so viel Strom 

P.S. hab grad eben mal die Ubuntu 8.04 beim Opteron installiert, mal sehen ob es was bringt ... werkelt momt. an einem P2677 ... iwie kommt mir Ubuntu ein klein wenig träger vor als openSUSE ... werds mal im Auge behalten

EDIT: Vermutung hat sich bestätigt -avg./Frame-

                            mit openSUSE: ~21min (~1300ppd) 
                            mit Ubuntu: ~25min (~1100ppd)

... naja dann bleibt wohl alles wie gehabt^^


----------



## BiTbUrGeR (10. November 2009)

hm hab jetzt xubuntu 8.04 drauf gehauen da sich mein 9.10'er aus mir unerklärlichen gründen plötzlich nicht mehr gescheid hochfahren gelassen hat... nach dem login screen kacke xfce4 ab und ich saß im safemode nur mit terminal...

von da aus konnte ich zwar noch fah starten aber gefiel mir nicht drum projekt beendet und neu install gemacht...

ich kann allerdings nicht sagen das 8.04 schneller ist, bei mir werkelt die vm genau so flott wie mit dem 9.10'er


----------



## Fate T.H (10. November 2009)

Nunja denke das da mehere Faktoren mitspielen werden ob nun der 2.6.24 besser läuft als ander
oder auch nicht. Kann nur das sagen was viele im Folding-Forum sagen und ich selbst
ausprobiert habe. Bei mir lief die Version besser in einer VM von nativer ausführung fang ich besser garnicht erst an.


----------



## klefreak (10. November 2009)

BiTbUrGeR schrieb:


> hm hab jetzt xubuntu 8.04 drauf gehauen da sich mein 9.10'er aus mir unerklärlichen gründen plötzlich nicht mehr gescheid hochfahren gelassen hat... nach dem login screen kacke xfce4 ab und ich saß im safemode nur mit terminal...
> 
> von da aus konnte ich zwar noch fah starten aber gefiel mir nicht drum projekt beendet und neu install gemacht...
> 
> ich kann allerdings nicht sagen das 8.04 schneller ist, bei mir werkelt die vm genau so flott wie mit dem 9.10'er



das problem kenne ich (nahc dem upgrade) hab daher auf Ubuntu umgesattelt da dort Gnome von haus aus dabei ist (der GDM machte probleme nahc dem update!!)

kann eigentlich keine ppd veränderungen von 9.04 auf 9.10 feststellen..
und bin auch zu faul da jetzt auf SuSe oder sonstige distris umzusteigen..



The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Du lässt ja auch noch nen oder gar zwei Kerne trocken .


das stimmt so nicht denn die neuesten VM-Ware programme können auch QUad-VM's nutzen.
--> bei workstation7rc (player3) geht das sogar in den optionen der vm zu ändern, bei workstation 6.5 musste man händisch editieren..
da aber der neue player auch wieder gratis sein wird sollte das eine gute lösung sein (wobei ich nicht garantieren kann dass quads beim player unterstützt werden jedenfalls findet man nichts gegenteiliges im Netz..)

mfg klemens


----------



## JayxG (10. November 2009)

@klefreak: denke mal das der Master damit meinte, dass bei mir noch die Option bestehen würde einen zweiten (2Core) VMware Server aufzuspielen^^ 

die Quad- VM ist mir da momentan nicht "flexibel" genug (da würde das zocken und falten gleichzeitig nicht mehr funktionieren) ... wird alldgs. wohl spätestens mit den sechs- Kern modellen sehr attraktiv werden ... selbst für die hardwarehungrigsten Games reichen die zwei verbleibenden Cores dicke aus^^

Wieviel RAM sollte man eigtl. für ne Quad- VM einplanen? ... akt. hab ich der 2CoreVM 1280MB zugeordnet und komm somit schon auf >50% Auslastung (XP32-bit sei Dank max. 3.25GB) ... ein Grund mehr bald auf ein 64-bit Win7 umzusteigen


----------



## BiTbUrGeR (10. November 2009)

genau nach dem update wars -.- @ klefreak

subaru, erkläre mir mal bitte was eine native ausführung ist und warum die besser ist


----------



## The Master of MORARE (10. November 2009)

JayxG schrieb:


> @klefreak: denke mal das der Master damit meinte, dass bei mir noch die Option bestehen würde einen zweiten (2Core) VMware Server aufzuspielen^^


 
Schatümmt!

Sodele, mal meine ersten Ergebnisse:

*Prozessor: AMD Athlon X2 5050e (2x2,6 GHz)*

_Dual-Core "Brisbane" • TDP: 45W • Fertigung: 65nm • L2-Cache: 2x 512kB • Hypertransport: 1000MHz • Stepping: G2 • MMX, Extended 3DNow!, SSE, SSE2, SSE3, AMD64, Cool’n’Quiet, NX-Bit, AMD-V_

*Distribution: Xubuntu 8.04.1 Desktop AMD64 (Keine Updates)*

*Virtualisierungssoftware: VMware Server 2.0.2-203138*

Projekt : 2669
Core : SMP Gromacs CVS
Frames : 100
Gutschrift : 1920 Punkte

Minimale Frame-Dauer : 19mn 38s - 1408.22 ppd *(zwei NV-GPU-Clienten)*
Gemittelte Frame-Dauer : 23mn 45s - 1164.13 ppd
Aktuelle Frame-Dauer : 22mn 55s - 1206.46 ppd

*Windows Vista Ultimate x64 (Nativ, Alle Updates + SPs)*

Projekt : 2665
Core : SMP Gromacs
Frames : 100
Gutschrift : 1920 Punkte

Minimale Frame-Dauer : 33mn 29s - 825.72 ppd (keine GPU-Clienten)
Gemittelte Frame-Dauer : 47mn 30s - 582.06 ppd *(zwei NV-GPU-Clienten)*

*PPD alt: 582,06*
*PPD neu: 1408,22*
*Mehrleistung: 141,94%*

*Nach Abschluss der WU gehts in die 2. Runde mit JayX' Suse-Distri!*


----------



## Empirelord (10. November 2009)

Könnte vielleicht jemand mal irgendwo eine fertig konfigurierte vm uploaden?


----------



## The Master of MORARE (10. November 2009)

Das ist eigentlich unmöglich, da bei der Installation ja (sämtliche) Hardware speziell eingebunden wird und selbiges dann nochmals bei der OS istallation von statten geht.
Aber wozu gibts How-Tos .


----------



## Fate T.H (10. November 2009)

BiTbUrGeR schrieb:


> genau nach dem update wars -.- @ klefreak
> 
> subaru, erkläre mir mal bitte was eine native ausführung ist und warum die besser ist



Hmm dachte das man es erkennt aber das was ich meinte mit native.
Linux nicht in einer VM laufen zu lassen sondern als direktes Betriebsystem somit hat es dann vollen zugriff auf die Hardware.



Empirelord schrieb:


> Könnte vielleicht jemand mal irgendwo eine fertig konfigurierte vm uploaden?



Naja denke das es kaum einer machen wird denn je nach Konfiguration der VM betragen die von minimal 600MB bis xxxGB.


----------



## Empirelord (10. November 2009)

war auch nur ne Frage, da ich mir eine Linux-VM aus dem Internet gezogen hatte, die direkt lief.


----------



## Fate T.H (10. November 2009)

Joa Fragen kann immer gerne und wenn meine nicht so groß währen hätte ich sie dir auch gerne angeboten.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (10. November 2009)

Bald hab ich ja die Klausuren hinter mir, dann kann ich eventuell mal mit zu dir kommen und das einrichten, falls du nich zu weit weg wohnst... oder noch besser: Per Teamviewer !


----------



## BiTbUrGeR (10. November 2009)

kann mir mal jemand weiter helfen?

mein smp client unter ubuntu bleibt nach beendeter arbeit immer beim senden hängen... also er hängt sich nicht direkt auf, bleibt aber stehen ohne ein neues projekt anzufragen... dabei hab ich die option "ask" auf no stehen... 


```
[19:02:31] Completed 250000 out of 250000 steps  (100%)

Writing final coordinates.

 Average load imbalance: 2.7 %
 Part of the total run time spent waiting due to load imbalance: 1.7 %
 Steps where the load balancing was limited by -rdd, -rcon and/or -dds: Z 0 %


	Parallel run - timing based on wallclock.

               NODE (s)   Real (s)      (%)
       Time:  26636.713  26636.713    100.0
                       7h23:56
               (Mnbf/s)   (GFlops)   (ns/day)  (hour/ns)
Performance:    488.899     20.538      1.622     14.798

gcq#0: Thanx for Using GROMACS - Have a Nice Day

[19:02:32] DynamicWrapper: Finished Work Unit: sleep=10000
[19:02:42] 
[19:02:42] Finished Work Unit:
[19:02:42] - Reading up to 21211488 from "work/wudata_02.trr": Read 21211488
[19:02:42] trr file hash check passed.
[19:02:42] - Reading up to 27726044 from "work/wudata_02.xtc": Read 27726044
[19:02:43] xtc file hash check passed.
[19:02:43] edr file hash check passed.
[19:02:43] logfile size: 192336
[19:02:43] Leaving Run
[19:02:48] - Writing 49279652 bytes of core data to disk...
[19:02:50]   ... Done.
[19:02:57] - Shutting down core
[19:02:57] 
[19:02:57] Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
Attempting to use an MPI routine after finalizing MPICH
[19:06:05] CoreStatus = 64 (100)
[19:06:05] Unit 2 finished with 90 percent of time to deadline remaining.
[19:06:05] Updated performance fraction: 0.895179
[19:06:05] Sending work to server
[19:06:05] Project: 2671 (Run 35, Clone 38, Gen 128)


[19:06:05] + Attempting to send results [November 10 19:06:05 UTC]
[19:06:05] - Reading file work/wuresults_02.dat from core
[19:06:10]   (Read 49279652 bytes from disk)
[19:06:10] Connecting to http://171.67.108.24:8080/
```

wenn ich dann versuche mit ./f neu zu starten kommt folgendes...



```
./f

Note: Please read the license agreement (fah6 -license). Further 
use of this software requires that you have read and accepted this agreement.

4 cores detected


--- Opening Log file [November 10 19:16:05 UTC] 


# Linux SMP Console Edition ###################################################
###############################################################################

                       Folding@Home Client Version 6.24beta

                          http://folding.stanford.edu

###############################################################################
###############################################################################

Launch directory: /home/carsten/fah6
Executable: ./fah6
Arguments: -smp -verbosity 9 -forceasm 

carsten@carsten-desktop:~/fah6$ [19:16:05] - Ask before connecting: No
[19:16:05] - User name: BiTbUrGeR@Home (Team 70335)
[19:16:05] - User ID: 1D9FC7D93D696F86
[19:16:05] - Machine ID: 1
[19:16:05] 

A potential conflict was detected:

Process 6629 is currently running and may also be a client with Mach. ID 1.
The program will now exit. Upon restart, this check will not be done -- 
You may wish to check that no client is currently running in
/home/carsten/fah6 before restarting.

Please press any key to exit.
```

und wenn ich dann nochmals ./f eingebe startet er wieder ganz normal und fängt ein neues projekt an...

kann ich irgendwo kontrollieren ob er denn nun das vorherige projekt senden konnte???


----------



## Fate T.H (10. November 2009)

Hast du überprüft per Systemmonitor ob er am Uploaden ist wenn da steht "Connecting to http://171.67.108.24:8080/" ?
Denn das bleibt solange da stehen bis er es fertig hochgeladen hat und geht dann erst zum nächsten schritt über.

Wenn er meldet das noch dieser Prozess am laufen ist wurde es unsauber beendet und es exisiteren noch Zombie-Prozesse.

Überprüfen ob es ordnungsgemäß gesendet wurde kann man glaube ich nicht
einzige was machen kannst ist in die Queuelist schauen mit ./fah6 -queueinfo


----------



## BiTbUrGeR (10. November 2009)

hm  ich schau nachher mal auf die hourly stats von extremeoc sobald die liste sich aktualisiert hat müsste ja um round about 19 uhr ne 1920er gutschrift drin stehen


----------



## TECRIDER (10. November 2009)

Naja, man sieht es auch ob man seine Punkte gutgeschrieben bekommen hat. Ich kenne meinen Stand Relativ genau. Und an der Gutschrift der Points weiß ich das alles reibungslos geklappt hat.

Und in FahMon gibt es doch noch so ne Liste. Aber da bin ich mir nicht sicher. Nee, war nur die Benchliste.

Ja genau in extremeoc genau die meine ich


----------



## BiTbUrGeR (10. November 2009)

TECRIDER schrieb:


> Naja, man sieht es auch ob man seine Punkte gutgeschrieben bekommen hat. Ich kenne meinen Stand Relativ genau. Und an der Gutschrift der Points weiß ich das alles reibungslos geklappt hat.
> 
> Und in FahMon gibt es doch noch so ne Liste. Aber da bin ich mir nicht sicher. Nee, war nur die Benchliste.
> 
> Ja genau in extremeoc genau die meine ich





allein vom punktestand ansich würd ich sowas nicht abschätzen können... bei 3 clients die am laufen hab und zwischendurch längerer abwesenheit verlier ich den überblick... aber zum glück hatte ich nach dem stellen meiner frage diese hourly stats gefunden


----------



## JayxG (10. November 2009)

habt ihr euch schonmal HFM.NET angeguckt ... da gibts ne Spalte mit den Complete bzw. Failed Units ... könnt auch über die rechte Maustaste das Kontextmenü öffnen und von dort die Fahlog aufrufen oder direkt ins Clientverzeichnis wechseln ... in der 0.3.0 habt ihr dann noch gleich unten bei den Gesamt-ppd eure akt. Stats von EOC (insofern die Daten vorher eingetragen wurden- EOC User ID, User name, team ID) ... hab Fahmon bereits vor Monaten in Rente geschickt^^


----------



## TECRIDER (10. November 2009)

JayxG schrieb:


> habt ihr euch schonmal HFM.NET angeguckt ... da gibts ne Spalte mit den Complete bzw. Failed Units ... könnt auch über die rechte Maustaste das Kontextmenü öffnen und von dort die Fahlog aufrufen oder direkt ins Clientverzeichnis wechseln ... in der 0.3.0 habt ihr dann noch gleich unten bei den Gesamt-ppd eure akt. Stats von EOC (insofern die Daten vorher eingetragen wurden- EOC User ID, User name, team ID) ... hab Fahmon bereits vor Monaten in Rente geschickt^^


 
Läuft HFM.NET auch unter einem stand alone Linux?


----------



## JayxG (10. November 2009)

hab grad mal nachgegoogelt- DAMN! ... sieht leider nicht gut aus  ... sorry


> HFM.NET is a Folding@Home Client Monitoring Application written for the Microsoft .NET 2.0 and Mono 2.4 Platforms.



P.S. ist mittlerweile schon in der 0.4.0 erschienen ... aber leider auch hier -only win(doof)-


----------



## BiTbUrGeR (10. November 2009)

TECRIDER schrieb:


> Läuft HFM.NET auch unter einem stand alone Linux?




kannst aber von einem windoof rechner aus im netzwerk die linux vm und auch standalone überwachen lassen... 
 552 auf

PS: Er rechnet aber die PPD etwas anders aus... auf HFM fallen sie laut monitor insgesamt weniger aus, mein Laptop-SMP hat z.B. 740PPD @ Fahmon - 552 PPD @ HFM

VM-SMP 6505PPD @ Fahmon - 6307 @ HFM / GPU-Tray 8115PPD @ Fahmon - 7031PPD @ HFM

beide monitor tools lasse ich den durchscnitt nicht per L3F errechnen sondern aus allen Frames

Jetzt wüsste ich ja wohl mal gern welches von beiden Progs da falsch rechnet...

PPS: Die verbleibende restzeit ETA unterscheidet sich auch bei den clients


PPPS: So hab jetzt beobachtet das der ETA vom HFM eher zu stimmen scheint als der vom Fahmon... Ein schelm wer böses denkt


----------



## nfsgame (11. November 2009)

Vielleicht hast du auch nur verschiedene Mechanismen zur PPD-Berechnung ausgewählt und daraus entstehen die differenzen.


----------



## BiTbUrGeR (11. November 2009)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Vielleicht hast du auch nur verschiedene Mechanismen zur PPD-Berechnung ausgewählt und daraus entstehen die differenzen.






BiTbUrGeR schrieb:


> ...beide monitor tools lasse ich den durchscnitt nicht per L3F errechnen sondern aus allen Frames...



eben nicht


----------



## JayxG (11. November 2009)

@BiTbUrGeR: hab Geduld ...

Beide progs beziehen ihr Wissen aus den bereits vorhandenen Aufzeichnungen der Time/Frames, und diese können schon mit einem unterschiedlichen Projekt-mix ziemlich heftig schwanken ...

z.B. bei meinem DualCore Opteron welcher mit einer 2Kern VM läuft ist die Auslastung stets >100%. Wenn der GPU-Client der 8800GTS nun an einer 353er arbeitet, sinkt die ppd der VM. Werkelt alldgs. der GPU an einer 787er bzw. 472er steigt diese wieder. 
Dann kommt noch hinzu, dass weitere im Hintergrund laufenden Prozesse, hin und wieder auch ein klein wenig Rechenleistung einfordern und somit der VM bzw. dem GPU auch ein bissl was klauen. Das kann man alldgs. mit einer dauerhaften Änderrung der Prozess-Priorität minimieren (z.B. durch das prog PriFinitty2)

Da du als Berechnungsgrundlage nicht die letzten 3 Frames, sondern alle nutzt- basiert dein Wert somit auf einem "allgemeinen" Durchschnitt verschiedener Projektkonstellationen.

PS: die Tools sollen ja auch nur Auskunft über die ungefähre Performance bzw. einen Richtwert  bis zur FINISHED_UNIT ausgeben, um eine bessere Planung bzw. Einteilung der Rechenleistung zu ermöglichen


----------



## BiTbUrGeR (11. November 2009)

kann aber nicht sein das die clients so unterschiedlich rechnen

müsste es doch dann ungefähr so aussehen

zeit frame + zeit frame + zeit frame ... / summe frame = x zeit in minuten
x min. * 100% / 60 min. = x std~WU
24 stunden / x stunden~WU = x~WU pro Tag
x WU * Punkte = PPD

und mein SMP client hat bislang nur 1920er WUs gehabt, keine 383 oder 787er... sowas rechnet mein GPU client jedoch nicht mein smp 

beim GPU client mag es aber sinn machen allein aus den letzten 3 frames zu rechnen durch die unterschiedlichen last szenarien der unterschiedlichen WU's da geb ich dir recht...

aber beim smp client hab ich bislang keinen hinweis darauf gefunden das die WU's unterschiedlich viel last hervorrufen... da immer 250000 steps abgearbeitet werden müssen und immer 1920 punkte vergeben werden


----------



## JayxG (11. November 2009)

BiTbUrGeR schrieb:


> kann aber nicht sein das die clients so unterschiedlich rechnen
> 
> müsste es doch dann ungefähr so aussehen
> 
> ...


anhand eines Bsp. lässt es sich wohl besser demonstrieren (353 Punkte/ WU; Time/Frame 60s)

60s + 60s + 60s ... = macht auf 100% 6.000s was 100min entspricht oder eben 1h40min/WU

[1h entsprechen 3.600s was auf einem Tag (x24) = 86.400s sind]

86.400s werden durch die 6.000s(/WU) geteilt = und das macht 14,4 WU´s pro Tag

14,4 WU´s mit den 353pts multipliziert = 5.083,2pts/Tag bzw. ppd (aber nur möglich wenn jeder frame dieser 14,4 WU´s mit den 60s/ frame läuft)


BiTbUrGeR schrieb:


> und mein SMP client hat bislang nur 1920er WUs gehabt, keine 383 oder 787er... sowas rechnet mein GPU client jedoch nicht mein smp





JayxG schrieb:


> Wenn der *GPU-Client* der 8800GTS nun *an einer 353er* arbeitet, *sinkt die ppd der VM.*





JayxG schrieb:


> *Werkelt* alldgs. der *GPU* an einer *787er* bzw. 472er *steigt diese wieder*.


... meinte mit den letzten Worten die ppd der VM ... diese Szenario tritt aber nur im Falle einer höheren Priorität des GPU-Clienten im Vergleich zur VM auf (Fahcore_11 bzw. ..._14=hohe Priorität; .VMX=unter normal- geändert im TM des Host OS) ... war evt. ein klein wenig unkenntlich ausgedrückt^^


BiTbUrGeR schrieb:


> beim GPU client mag es aber sinn machen allein aus den letzten 3 frames zu rechnen durch die unterschiedlichen last szenarien der unterschiedlichen WU's da geb ich dir recht...


nicht nur beim GPU ... auch unter Linux gibt es verschiedene Projekte, wie z.B. 2662,2665,2669,2675,2677 ...





BiTbUrGeR schrieb:


> aber beim smp client hab ich bislang keinen hinweis darauf gefunden das die WU's unterschiedlich viel last hervorrufen... da immer 250000 steps abgearbeitet werden müssen und immer 1920 punkte vergeben werden


 das ist korrekt, nur laufen auf dem Gast-OS auch einige progs im Hintergrund- welche bewirken, das die steps oder frames in einer unterschiedlichen Zeit abgearbeitet werden. Ausser du greifst hier manuell ein und änderst den Nice-Wert bei den Prozessen in der VM- und stellst die FahCore_a2 auf eine höhere Priorität als die übrigen Prozesse.

PS: eigtl. müssten wir das in die Ruka verlegen ... ist grad alles ein bissl OT


----------



## Empirelord (11. November 2009)

@Master of  Morare(Was bedeutet der Name eigentlich?)
Habe mir die Sachen jetzt runter geladen und werde dass dann auch mal ausprobieren, wennn ich denn dann Zeit habe. Falls ich es nicht schaffe, naja Teamviewer ist schon drauf und Freitags ist es ja eh meist langweilig bis rohieb kommt.

Wenn ich jetzt ne quadcore cpu habe, brauch ich dann eine VM oder zwei, beziehungsweise geht es auch die vm auf zwei cores rechnen zu lassen, den win smp und die grak auf den anderen beiden, weil mit 2gb Ram kommt man glaube ich nicht weit, wenn man den rechner sonst noch verwenden möchte.


----------



## BiTbUrGeR (11. November 2009)

jo haste recht  im prinzip ist es ja auch nicht wichtig will darüber ja nicht streiten oder so. ich war nur verwundert darüber das die beiden monitor tools HFM und Fahmon so unterschiedlichen punktedurchschnitt vom tag errechnen ob wohl beide die clients auf die selben berechnungsgrundlagen zurückgreifen, selbe frames selbe WU's etc.

das dies nur ein grober richtwert ist und vom tatsächlichen punkte ertrag abweichen kann ist mir schon klar. 

wichtig ist mir daran nur eins... wenn ich versuche meine faltarbeit zu optimieren und die effizienz zu steigern, dann mache ich das wohl wie die meisten hier mit der basis die mir Fahmon oder HFM zur verfügung stellt in form der gerade theoretisch erbrachten punkteleistung. also will ich wissen welches der beiden programme wohl näher an der tatsächlichen punkteproduktion liegt 

aber egal jetzt ich probiere einfach so lange hin und her bis ich mich selbst entscheiden kann welches tool besser ist


----------



## BiTbUrGeR (11. November 2009)

Empirelord schrieb:


> Wenn ich jetzt ne quadcore cpu habe, brauch ich dann eine VM oder zwei, beziehungsweise geht es auch die vm auf zwei cores rechnen zu lassen, den win smp und die grak auf den anderen beiden, weil mit 2gb Ram kommt man glaube ich nicht weit, wenn man den rechner sonst noch verwenden möchte.



du... selbst wenn die vm nur 2 kerne unterstützt gilt das ja meines erachtens pro maschiene die grad am laufen ist... ich hab es folgendermaßen gemacht, ich hab einen ordner erstellt auf einer seperaten platte die unabhängig von meiner systemplatte ist und sowohl die vmware maschienen informationen als auch die virtuelle festplatte in diesem ordner gespeichert... dann erstellst du von diesem ordner, also fertig eingerichtetem virtuellem system, eine kopie die du dann einfach umbenennst... dann fügst du in der vmware eine weitere maschine hinzu, jedoch nicht durch erstellen einer neuen, sondern durch hinzufügen der kopie...

und dann startest du beide welche jeweils 2 kerne benutzen und lastest somit 4 kerne aus


den windows smp mit den übrigen 2 kernen arbeiten zu lassen macht keinen sinn finde ich...

was deine 2 GB ram angeht, das ist überhaupt kein problem... geb der linux vm einfach nur 512mb das reicht, und dem smp client sagste halt das er small WUs nehmen soll und das sollte dann passen. wenn dann beide laufen heißt das nicht das auch 1 GB Ram gebraucht werden. das ist abhängig davon wieviel sich die vm gerade erfragt



€: Gerade gefunden

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meld...migriert-VMs-im-laufenden-Betrieb-857041.html


----------



## klefreak (12. November 2009)

BiTbUrGeR schrieb:


> du... selbst wenn die vm nur 2 kerne unterstützt gilt das ja meines erachtens pro maschiene die grad am laufen ist... ich hab es folgendermaßen gemacht, ich hab einen ordner erstellt auf einer seperaten platte die unabhängig von meiner systemplatte ist und sowohl die vmware maschienen informationen als auch die virtuelle festplatte in diesem ordner gespeichert... dann erstellst du von diesem ordner, also fertig eingerichtetem virtuellem system, eine kopie die du dann einfach umbenennst... dann fügst du in der vmware eine weitere maschine hinzu, jedoch nicht durch erstellen einer neuen, sondern durch hinzufügen der kopie...
> und dann startest du beide welche jeweils 2 kerne benutzen und lastest somit 4 kerne aus
> den windows smp mit den übrigen 2 kernen arbeiten zu lassen macht keinen sinn finde ich...
> was deine 2 GB ram angeht, das ist überhaupt kein problem... geb der linux vm einfach nur 512mb das reicht, und dem smp client sagste halt das er small WUs nehmen soll und das sollte dann passen. wenn dann beide laufen heißt das nicht das auch 1 GB Ram gebraucht werden. das ist abhängig davon wieviel sich die vm gerade erfragt
> ...



also ein Quad VM ist 2 dualcorevm's vorzuziehen, da man damit mehrere Vorteile hat!!
1. nur einmal 500-700mb Ram(hab ich)
2. weniger verwaltungsaufwand/systemcpuzeit innerhalb der VM(s)
3. deutliche beschleunigung und somit bessere Deadlines!!!




JayxG schrieb:


> @klefreak: denke mal das der Master damit meinte, dass bei mir noch die Option bestehen würde einen zweiten (2Core) VMware Server aufzuspielen^^
> die Quad- VM ist mir da momentan nicht "flexibel" genug (da würde das zocken und falten gleichzeitig nicht mehr funktionieren) ... wird alldgs. wohl spätestens mit den sechs- Kern modellen sehr attraktiv werden ... selbst für die hardwarehungrigsten Games reichen die zwei verbleibenden Cores dicke aus^^
> Wieviel RAM sollte man eigtl. für ne Quad- VM einplanen? ... akt. hab ich der 2CoreVM 1280MB zugeordnet und komm somit schon auf >50% Auslastung (XP32-bit sei Dank max. 3.25GB) ... ein Grund mehr bald auf ein 64-bit Win7 umzusteigen



zur Ram belastung siehe oben..
DUAL/QUAD? da kann ihc nur aus meiner Erfahrung posten, bei meinem Win7 (64bit) läuft schon seit workstation6.5 ne quadvm mit (X)ubuntu welche ca 700mb Ram braucht. Ich hab im System 4gig und kann acuh beim gamen (derzeit Divinity2) keine Probleme feststellen da die priorität der vm deutlich unter dem game liegt (normal/low..)

mfg klemens

-->ne vm kann man recht einfach von dualcore auf quadcore umstellen (entweder vmware workstation 7 RC oder player3 verwenden wobei man (glaube ich) beim Player die VM - Configfile händisch von dualcore auf quad umschreiben muss 2-->4)


----------



## Fate T.H (12. November 2009)

klefreak schrieb:


> (entweder vmware workstation 7 RC...



Na na klefreak wieso denn RC ? Jibbet doch mittlerweile die RTM


----------



## klefreak (12. November 2009)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> Na na klefreak wieso denn RC ? Jibbet doch mittlerweile die RTM



naja ich nutze derzeit 7.0.0 build-197124 (rc .. derzeit kostenlos...)


----------



## JayxG (18. November 2009)

klefreak schrieb:


> also ein Quad VM ist 2 dualcorevm's vorzuziehen, da man damit mehrere Vorteile hat!!
> 1. nur einmal 500-700mb Ram(hab ich)
> 2. weniger verwaltungsaufwand/systemcpuzeit innerhalb der VM(s)
> 3. deutliche beschleunigung und somit bessere Deadlines!!!
> ...


... habs gefixt  reicht aus- der GnomeSystemmonitor hat es bestätigt- ist jetzt ein klein wenig schneller


klefreak schrieb:


> DUAL/QUAD?


ups ... hatte mal BiTbUrGeR´s Vorschlag versucht, mir eine 2. VMware Console zu erstellen- welche ich dann anschl. auch starten konnte. Alldgs. sobald (denke mal wegen dem 32bit HostOS) die LinuxVM in der 2. Console gestartet wurde- gab es einen Fehler, worauf ich diese entweder pausieren oder abbrechen konnte bzw. musste.

Bei dem Versuch innerhalb einer VMware Console eine 2. LinuxVM zum laufen zu bekommen, gab es den gleichen Fehler noch einmal.


klefreak schrieb:


> da kann ihc nur aus meiner Erfahrung posten, bei meinem Win7 (64bit) läuft schon seit workstation6.5 ne quadvm mit (X)ubuntu welche ca 700mb Ram braucht. Ich hab im System 4gig und kann acuh beim gamen (derzeit Divinity2) keine Probleme feststellen da die priorität der vm deutlich unter dem game liegt (normal/low..)


Werde das dann mit Win7-64 auch mal testen *schon-voll-drauf-freu*

PS: nur mit Arma 2 wird es da wohl Probleme geben, da dies mein erstes Game ist- was den X4- Situationsabhängig auf bis zu 95% Prozessorlast getrieben hat ... mit einer 2CoreVM geht es gerade noch so, ohne das inGame eine Diashow ensteht^^



klefreak schrieb:


> mfg klemens
> 
> -->ne vm kann man recht einfach von dualcore auf quadcore umstellen (entweder vmware workstation 7 RC oder player3 verwenden wobei man (glaube ich) beim Player die VM - Configfile händisch von dualcore auf quad umschreiben muss 2-->4)


werde es dann mal mit dem Player 3 versuchen 

MfG Sebastian


----------



## BiTbUrGeR (22. November 2009)

Jch ärgere mich hier gerade ein wenig, da mir doch aufgefallen ist, das ich bislang keine Punkte für meine VM erhalten habe durch fertige WU's.

Er lädt sich diese zwar fein runter und arbeitet sie ab, sendet diese auch, aber ich bekomme nichts gutgeschrieben. Auch unter Hourly Production vermisse ich einträge zu 1920er WU's.

Ich teste das jetzt nochmal mit dem Windows SMP wenns dort klappt werd ich wohl auch erstmal wieder damit falten bis ich das Problem gefunden habe


----------



## Julian Kruck (24. November 2009)

Hey jungs, bei mir läuft jetz dann der testkey von parallels aus...wollte mal fragen wie ihr den den testzeitraum erweitert habt? gern auch ne pn an mich


----------



## Fate T.H (25. November 2009)

Indem man nen neuen Account anlegt dort aber wirst wohl pech haben
denn ich habe auf der Seite keine anzeichen mehr der Version gesehen.
Bin auf Grund dessen z.Z auf den VMWare Player 3 ausgewichen.


----------



## nfsgame (27. November 2009)

Hat jemand schon die VMWare Workstation 7.0.0 im Einsatz?


----------



## Filico (27. November 2009)

jep


----------



## nfsgame (27. November 2009)

Und irgednein gravierender Unterschied zur 6.5er?


----------



## Fate T.H (27. November 2009)

Nö außer nun offiziellen Support für 4-Kern-VM und zusätzliche unterstützung von VT-Technik der i7´s nix gravierendes dabei.


----------



## nfsgame (27. November 2009)

Hmm, ok. Bei mir startets ja nichtmal .
Edit: Ah jetzt ja .
Weiß jemand von euch ob das Problem mit der Inetverbindung beseitigt wurde (nach 12Stunden Laufzeit hat die VM kein Inet mehr, erst nach Host-Neustart)?


----------



## Fate T.H (27. November 2009)

Hmm ist bei mir nicht so gewesen hatte nur damals probleme mit der 6.5er in Verbindung mit Vista das garkein I-Net ging.


----------



## Filico (27. November 2009)

Hab grad irgendwie nen mächtiges Problem mit der VM. Ich versuche Ubuntu zu installieren, aber die VM meckert (siehe Screenshot).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dabei soll er doch von CD-ROM aus Booten (ist so im Bios eingestellt). Laufwerk wird auch gleich beim Start der VM verbunden, das kanns also auch nicht sein.

Hab ich irgendwas übersehen? 

Edit: Problem gelöst. Offenbar war die ISO defekt, wie auch immer das passieren konnte.


----------



## nfsgame (28. November 2009)

So, mit der 7.0.0 ist das Inet-Problem beseitungt . Jetzt kann ich endlich wieder richtiges Linuxfolding machen . Dauernde Neustarts nerven  .

Edit: Dafür hing mein Laptop (Linux nativ installiert) die NAcht über bei "FINISHED_UNIT" fest . Die WU ist verloren, er sendet nix, auch mit "-send all" nicht .


----------



## BiTbUrGeR (30. November 2009)

So hab jetzt auf meinem lappi auch mal ne linux vm aufgesetzt, unter windoof schaffte der kleine T7200 etwas über 800ppd, bin mal gespannt wie sich das nun auf der vm verändert... hoffe es lohnt sich vom ETA und von den punkten etwas, da ich ihn eigentlich vorrangig falten lassen möchte solange ich ihn nicht anderweitig mal brauche...

würd gern darauf linux nativ installieren, aber brauch ihn leider für meine kfz-programme für die arbeit und die laufen nicht unter linux...


gibt es unter linux eigentlich auch eine möglichkeit die gpu falten zu lassen? dann würd ich mir mal überlegen auf meinem großen ein dualboot einzurichten


~ 20 min frametime ~ 1388 PPD passt alles  hoffentlich kommt mein zweiter monitor diese woche dann kann die zweite gpu auch endlich mit folden


----------



## Fate T.H (30. November 2009)

Ja man kann die GPU falten lassen unter Linux solange es sich um eine NVidia handelt
aber die einrichtung dafür ist ein grauen und natürlich nicht ganz ausgereift.


----------



## BiTbUrGeR (30. November 2009)

wie siehts denn mit den ppd werten aus dann, und multi gpu?


----------



## Fate T.H (30. November 2009)

Ich meine das sie schlechter waren bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher mehr.
Multi-GPU k.a. ob es geht besitze sowas nicht.


----------



## nfsgame (1. Dezember 2009)

Die Nvidia-Karten sehen unter Linux sehr sehr alt aus (9800GT um die 800ppd). Multi-GPU wird nicht unterstützt. Also bleibt lieber beim VM-Prinzip .


----------



## BiTbUrGeR (1. Dezember 2009)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Die Nvidia-Karten sehen unter Linux sehr sehr alt aus (9800GT um die 800ppd). Multi-GPU wird nicht unterstützt. Also bleibt lieber beim VM-Prinzip .




ok danke


----------



## Julian Kruck (13. Dezember 2009)

Hey jungs! mein key für parallels ist abgelaufen. deswegen wollte ich mal fragen welche software den am besten zu empfehlen ist? 4 kerne is ein muss, und autostart muss möglich sein.


----------



## nfsgame (14. Dezember 2009)

VM Workstation 7


----------



## Fate T.H (14. Dezember 2009)

Würde eher sagen den VMware Player 3 denn VMware Workstation 7 ist kostenpflichtig.


----------



## Julian Kruck (14. Dezember 2009)

Schenken die sich performancetechnisch viel? selbst wenns was kosten würd, des wärs mir wert. muss sowieso bei nem großen versandhaus was bestellen


----------



## Fate T.H (14. Dezember 2009)

Nein sie schenken sich nicht viel. Workstation bietet mehr Features die aber fürs Folding nicht wichtig sind.


----------



## Julian Kruck (17. Dezember 2009)

Oh je, hab mir VMware player heruntergeladen und installiert und läuft auch alels soweit. aber ich bekomm die autostart funktion nicht ums verrecken zum laufen...ich flipp no aus hey...wieso kann ma ned a mal nen key für parallels server 3 erwerben???
weiß iwer zufällig ob man die virtuelle maschine auch in anderen parallels einfügen lässt?


----------



## Fate T.H (18. Dezember 2009)

Weil es den Parallels Server nur noch für Mac und als Bare Metal Version gibt und das willst du beides nicht. 

Kein Plan ob die anderen eine migration anbieten.


----------



## Julian Kruck (18. Dezember 2009)

Ah okay...schade, fand parallels eig ganz gut. gefällt mir eig besser als jetz vmware player...aber damit muss i leider leben...
aber des einzige was mich aufregt is dass ich nemma den autostart von f@h unter linux zusammenbekomm...versteh des ned. habs genauso gemacht wie vorher, aber will nicht ums verrecken laufen.komisch...


----------



## Julian Kruck (19. Dezember 2009)

Okay, habs jetz iwie doch zusammengebracht aber jetz stellt sich ne weitere frage:
wie kann ich die virtuelle maschine automatisch starten lassen? im web find ich iwie nur anleitungen unter linux und solche mit denen man den vmware server als dienst starten lassen kann. ich bräuchte einfach nur den weg, dass sich die maschine startet wenn man den vmware player öffnet, da man diesen ja einfach in den autostart kopieren kann. aber dazu find ich nichts  kann mir wer helfen? unter parallels ging des ganz easy mit einem häkchen


----------



## nfsgame (19. Dezember 2009)

Die VM-Konfigdatei in Autostart packen .


----------



## Julian Kruck (19. Dezember 2009)

Ja danke! jetz läuft wieder alles perfekt jetz kann das weihnachtsfalten kommen


----------



## DesGrauens (23. Dezember 2009)

hab heute nach dem ich die festplatte neu aufgesetzt habe, denn vmplayer3 
installiert.
nun ergibt sich folgendes problem:

hab dem player 4cores zugewissen, wenn ich den klient starte, sagt er mir auch das er 4cores gefunden hat.
leider ist die cpu auslastung mit gpu klient bei grad mal ~30%.
die frams sind auch zu hoch für 4cores sind eher 2cores im einsatz.
als flag hab ich -smp 4 und -verbosity 9.
steh grad voll auf dem schlauch. 
weis einer rat?


----------

